# Bike Marathon Bad Wildbad



## Martha (16. April 2009)

Einige Fragen tauchen immer wieder auf , was die Änderungen in 2009 betrifft und daher eröffne ich mal diesen Beitrag, damit diese Fragen auch eine Antwort finden. 
------
Viele möchten wissen, wie es mit der Strecke 09 aussieht. So viel dazu: 
die Streckenpläne werden Anfang nächster Woche wohl im Internet veröffentlicht werden. Grundsätzlich wird der technische Standard, wie es für Bad Wildbad typisch ist, aufrechterhalten. Konditionell hat sich ein wenig getan und die Strecke ist vereinfacht worden, was sich in den reduzierten Höhenmeter und in einer verlängerten Strecke widerspiegelt. Viele bekannte Strecken/Teile aus dem letzten Jahr sind geblieben. 

Zum Beiprogramm und Stimmung ist Folgendes zu sagen. Der Start-/Zielbereich ist in die König-Karl-Straße (Innenstadt) verlegt worden. Diesbezüglich dürfte auch besonders reizvoll sein, dass zum Beispiel die Mitteldistanz nach einer Runde diesen Bereich durchfährt (Strecke 2x á ca. 26Km). Angedacht ist eine neutralisierte Einführungsrunde durch Bad Wildbad mit fliegendem Start.

Neu ist eine Deutsche Meisterschaft der Augenoptiker auf der Mitteldistanz. Mitfahren kann in dieser Wertung grundsätzlich jeder der sich Optiker nennt. 

Da der Bike Marathon am Pfingstsonntag stattfindet (und Montag ja ebenfalls Feiertag ist), wird erst ab 11.30h gestartet. 

Ich denke, dass wird sicherlich eine runde Sache und die Neuerungen werden die Teilnehmer bestimmt zu schätzen wissen. 

________________________
if work sucks I'm going biking


----------



## GirlsBikeToo (16. April 2009)

Hey, danke für diesen Beitrag  Habe schon lange nach einem Beitrag über den Marathon in Bad Wildbad gesucht.
Ich bin totaler Marathoneinsteiger und habe deswegen ein paar Fragen...
Ist der Marathon Bad Wildbad für Einsteiger, die noch nie einen Marathon gefahren sind, überhaupt geeignet? 
Außerdem lese ich überall das "der typische Standard beibehalten wurde", aber darunter kann ich mir leider nicht so viel vorstellen...!? 
Kann mir da irgendjmd was Genaueres zu sagen? 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (16. April 2009)

Hallo GirlsBikeToo,
der Marathon ist für mich in BaWü der interessanteste und ich bin dort die letzten 4 Jahre immer gewesen.
Die Strecke war bisher immer brutal hart durch die langen Rampen, vor allem in der 2. Streckenhälfte (Mitteldistanz), und die z.T. recht ruppigen und steilen Abfahrten. Auf der anderen Seite muß man lange suchen um bei einem Marathon fahrtechnisch gefordert zu werden. Außerdem macht das Stück im Bikepark einen Riesenspaß.
Als ich von der Streckenänderung gelesen habe war ich erstmal entäuscht. Außerdem liegen mir Rennen über mehrere Runden nicht. Gleichzeitig mußte ich an die üblen Krämpfe in den letzten Jahren denken und so haben die weniger Höhenmeter auch ihr Gutes.
Zu Deiner Frage: Falls Du Dich fahrtechnisch fit fühlst, dann ist der Marathon auch für Dich geeignet. Vielleicht probierst Du erstmal die Kurzstrecke. Allerdings wirst Du nach diesem Erlebnis viele andere Strecken eher langweilig finden. Gehe die Sache wg. der Abfahrten eher defensiv (griffige Reifen anstatt Raceslicks usw.) an und sehe beim ersten Marathon vor allem den Spaßfaktor im Vordergrund.
Ersatzschlauch sollte in Bad Wildbad Pflicht sein!

Man sieht sich...

cännondäler


----------



## aka (16. April 2009)

GirlsBikeToo schrieb:


> ... Außerdem lese ich überall das "der typische Standard beibehalten wurde", aber darunter kann ich mir leider nicht so viel vorstellen...!?
> Kann mir da irgendjmd was Genaueres zu sagen?


Hallo,

wegen "typischen Standart" - hier steht einiges über die Strecke der vergangenen Jahren:
ein Thread
noch ein Thread
In wie weit das für die neue Strecke uebertragbar ist 
Seit Ende Herbst heissts auf der Webseite, ein Streckenplan würde bald online sein und nun ists nach Ostern ...

Ansonsten hats cannondäler gut auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Martha (17. April 2009)

GirlsBikeToo schrieb:


> Ist der Marathon Bad Wildbad für Einsteiger, die noch nie einen Marathon gefahren sind, überhaupt geeignet?
> 
> LG



das kommt darauf an, was du technisch drauf hast/ dir zutraust. Empfehlung wäre dann nur eine Runde fahren, also Kurzmarathon. Das sollte für den Anfang/Einstieg reichen. Wie es schon gesagt worden ist, gehe den ersten Marathon vor allem mit Spaß an und versuche so viele Eindrücke wie möglich mitzunehmen. Auf Zeit kannst du noch viele Male danach fahren. 

@cännondäler
das Stück im Bikepark ist nicht mehr drin. Bis auf dich mochten Das wohl viele eher nicht.


Martha


----------



## karsten71 (17. April 2009)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass die Strecke auf eine 26 km Runde zusammengedampft wurde. Die ist dann zwei bzw. drei mal zu Radeln  
Finde ich schade!!! 
Hoffentlich ist diese Strecke dann vom technischen Anspruch zumindest noch mit der bisherigen vergleichbar. Bisher hat sich dieser Marathon so schön vom Forstwegeinerlei vieler anderer abgehoben.


----------



## doppelhac (17. April 2009)

@martha
Einspruch! Ich finde es auch seeehr schade, dass die Bikepark-Abfahrt nicht mehr dabei ist  Genauso schade wie (zumindest nach meinen Infos) die Herausnahme des Anstieges "Dobler Fußweg" und (teilweise) meiner Lieblingsabfahrt nach den "5 Bäumen". Der Anstieg "Rennbachsteige" ist wohl noch drin.

Aber, falls keine neuen trails dazu kommen, frage ich mich, wie der technische Anspruch gegenüber dem Vorjahr gleich bleiben soll.

Ich lasse mich auf alle Fälle überraschen und wie cannondäler schon sagte, es hat ja auch alles seine Vorteile.

Gegen den späten Start habe ich auf alle Fälle nix einzuwenden 

In diesem Sinne, hoffen wir, dass die Streckenpläne nächste Woche tatsächlich im Netz sind.


----------



## mauntzy (17. April 2009)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal aus München für die Langstrecke rüberfahren, aber wenn es ein Rundenrennen wird, dann ist das wirklich zu überlegen. Haltet einen bitte bzgl. der Streckenankündigung auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Martha (17. April 2009)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal aus München für die Langstrecke rüberfahren, aber wenn es ein Rundenrennen wird, dann ist das wirklich zu überlegen.



Da ist es mir aber lieber eine fantastische MTB-Strecke und technisch anspruchsvolle Single Trails zwei/dreimal zu fahren als 50-90km "Forstautobahn"! 
 Martha


----------



## mauntzy (17. April 2009)

Ach was, Forstautobahn ist super, damit alle Biker die doppelt so schwer sind wie ich mal richtig reintreten können und mir am nächsten Traileinstieg im Weg rumstehen. 

Nein, aber der Wildbad Termin ist zu Pfingsten und da gibts auch ein paar Möglichkeiten was anderes zu machen, weshalb ich natürlich nur dann nach Bad Wildbad fahre, wenns was Besonderes ist.


----------



## aka (22. April 2009)

Also irgendwie scheint der Veranstalter kein Interesse daran zu haben, die Strecken zu veroeffentlichen. Die Webseite wurde zwar vor kurzem ge-updated, aber nach wie vor gibts keine Details zur Strecke. Schade, ich haette die Strecke gerne demnaechst mal abgefahren.

Edit: ups, jetzt ist der Streckplan online

Nicht nur der Dobler Fussweg und der Bikepark sind raus, sondern auch 
- die Abfahrt von Kreuzstein runter
- ganz schade: die Abfahrt im Hohlweg runter



Martha schrieb:


> Viele bekannte Strecken/Teile aus dem letzten Jahr sind geblieben.


Jetzt blick' ichs, du hast das ironisch gemeint.


Seltsam - die Strecke wurde eingedampft, die Startgebuehr haben sie aber vergessen zu kuerzen...

=> da bleib' ich doch lieber daheim, so lohnt sich selbst die kurze Anfahrt von mir daheim nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martha (22. April 2009)

@aka
mhhh... meinst du das wirklich... was du da schreibst wird den Veranstalter nicht gerade erfreunen. Scheint als hättest du da was persönlich gegen die und wenn demso ist, gehört das dann nicht hier hin. 



aka schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Dobler Fussweg und der Bikepark sind raus, sondern auch
> - die Abfahrt von Kreuzstein runter
> - ganz schade: die Abfahrt im Hohlweg runter



Ja Bikepark ist sehr schade, aber Kreuzstein ist doch teilweise drin!? Dobler Fußweg ist raus - ja, aber dafür dürfte der Anstieg Schirmhütte ein guter Ersatz sein. 
Was du nicht erwähnst sind neue Sachen, wie die Abfahrt vom Anchalder Kopf oder das "Flowstück" ab Peter-Liebig-Weg, das meiner Meinung nach nun endlich in die richtige Richtung gefahren wird.
Wenn ich mir das eine Höhenprofil mit den Streckeneigenschaften anschaue  sieht die Strecke doch attraktiv aus. Also ich bin dabei.

Martha


----------



## aka (22. April 2009)

Martha schrieb:


> @aka
> mhhh... meinst du das wirklich... was du da schreibst wird den Veranstalter nicht gerade erfreunen. Scheint als hättest du da was persönlich gegen die und wenn demso ist, gehört das dann nicht hier hin.


Nene, unterstell' mir hier mal nichts falsches.

Mit der Radsportakademie hatte ich noch nie ein Problem, im Gegenteil, die fand ich recht engagiert! 

Es vielmehr so, dass ich in der Vergangenheit keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen habe, den Bad Wildbad Marathon zu loben. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion oder klicke auf die Links die ich weiter oben gepostet habe 

Gerade weil mir diese Veranstaltung so ans Herz gewachsen ist finde ich die Aenderungen schade.
Die neue Strecke gibt - verglichen mit anderen Rennen im Umkreis - sicher immer noch einen ordentlichen Marathon ab. Aber die alte Strecke war besser.
In diesem Forum wird ueber Veranstaltungen diskutiert, obs den Veranstalter erfreut ist eine andere Sache. Recht interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang von euch zu hören, was die Änderung der Strecke denn erforderlich gemacht hat - vielleicht gabs ja hier Vorgaben oder Auflagen, oder lags am Ausfall im Bikepark?

Weiteres gerne per PN.


----------



## karsten71 (22. April 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Recht interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang von euch zu hören, was die Änderung der Strecke denn erforderlich gemacht hat - vielleicht gabs ja hier Vorgaben oder Auflagen, oder lags am Ausfall im Bikepark?
> 
> Weiteres gerne per PN.



Würde mich und bestimmt andere auch interessieren - deshalb wäre es schön die Antwort hier zu bekommen und nicht als PN.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. April 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Dobler Fussweg und der Bikepark sind raus, sondern auch
> - die Abfahrt von Kreuzstein runter
> - ganz schade: die Abfahrt im Hohlweg runter



Die 1. Abfahrt ist auch stark eingekürzt! Also was ist noch von den Abfahrten geblieben? Mir fällt keine einzige technische mehr ein - zumindest keine länger, ein Stück der ersten Abfahrt, das kleine Stück über die Holzbrücke, gerade der Kreuzstein und der Hohlweg waren einfach super!
Ich muss sagen, das klingt alles sehr enttäuschend - die Strecke war einfach super, und nun wird sie (schon zum 2. mal) "vereinfacht" - sehr schade!
Klar gabs immer gemecker die Strecke sei zu hart - aber Forstautobahnen hats hunderte, gerade der andere Charakter war die Stärke von Wildbad und ich glaub es waren viele da die das Rennen genau so mochten!
Dann dürfen wir ja gespannt sein wann es Neustadt erwischt - und diese Strecke auch noch entschärft wird!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (23. April 2009)

Rundkurs auf der HP heisst eine Runde jeweils mit den Angaben was wo wie gefahren wird und dann je nach Strecke 1-2 oder 3x.
Dürften dann ca. 5,5 bis 6km Trail sein, also in etwa 23% pro Runde.
Gegenüber anderen Rennen ist dieser Wert doch ok. 
Was den Anspruch der jeweiligen Trails angeht, kann nur ein Insider berichten der die Strecke kennt.
Ich werd dort starten, zumal Pfingsten und der Tag danach frei ist, nicht wahr Cännondäler 
Auf ein neues im Nicolaimobil 

Cu Uwe


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. April 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Rundkurs auf der HP heisst eine Runde jeweils mit den Angaben was wo wie gefahren wird und dann je nach Strecke 1-2 oder 3x.
> Dürften dann ca. 5,5 bis 6km Trail sein, also in etwa 23% pro Runde.
> Gegenüber anderen Rennen ist dieser Wert doch ok.
> Was den Anspruch der jeweiligen Trails angeht, kann nur ein Insider berichten der die Strecke kennt.
> ...



Naja die Strecke ist bestimmt noch technischer als viele andere, aber der Character geht trotzdem verloren, die schwierigsten Stellen raus und eben 3 Runden das ist irgendwo nimmer das gleiche! Es gibt so wenig echte Mountainbike-Strecken und Wildbad war bisher eine davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (23. April 2009)

Hin und her und Für und wieder... mach ich mit oder nicht...
Wie würdet Ihr denn die jetzige Strecke mit Albstadt 2008 vergleichen, bzgl. Streckencharakter. EM-Strecke war ja immerhin auch 2rundig. Das würde mir die Entscheidung pro/contra Bad Wildbad vereinfachen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. April 2009)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Hin und her und Für und wieder... mach ich mit oder nicht...
> Wie würdet Ihr denn die jetzige Strecke mit Albstadt 2008 vergleichen, bzgl. Streckencharakter. EM-Strecke war ja immerhin auch 2rundig. Das würde mir die Entscheidung pro/contra Bad Wildbad vereinfachen.



Bin den Albstadt-Marathon schon ne ganze Weile nimmer gefahren, ist aber glaub unverändert - reines Schottergebolze soweit ich das noch im Kopf hab. Dagegen müsste auch die neue Strecke in Wildbad noch ein ganzes Stück technischer sein...


----------



## aka (24. April 2009)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass alle schÃ¶nen Streckenteile gestrichen wurden.
Nach wie vor gibts einen Teil der ehemals ersten Abfahrt (nun eher gegen Ende der Runde). Der Teil im AnschluÃ daran (BÃ¤renklinge?) ist auch nicht schlecht. 
Die lange Auffahrt am Stellebrunnen ist unverÃ¤ndert. 
Dann gibts sicher noch das eine oder andere kurze knackige StÃ¼ck (z.B. wird ja jetzt am Auchhalder Kopf bergab gefahren). 
Daher meinte ich auch, dass Bad Wildbad 2009 sicher noch eine ordentliche Marathonstrecke abgibt. Aber richtige Highlights - eben was die Strecke so einzigartig gemacht hat - sind ersatzlos gestrichen.
@Martha: kannst du was zu den GrÃ¼nden der StreckenÃ¤nderung sagen?

Die Strecke vom Albstadt Kurzmarathon im Juni kenne ich nicht, dÃ¼rfte vom Charakter her aber Ã¤hnlich sein wie die vom Marathon im Juli. Der Albstadt Marathon im Juli hat ja fast keinen richtigen Trailteil, gut, die Abfahrt nach Pfeffingen und den Wiesentrail nach Lautlingen kÃ¶nnte man gerade noch so durchgehen lassen. In Albstadt ists halt die Stimmung und die Zuschauer, die das Event so attraktiv machen.

Edit - gerade kam rein:



Offizielle Streckenbesichtigung am 16. Mai

Die Strecke schon mal zwei Wochen vor dem Marathontermin testen? Auch das machen wir mÃ¶glich. Am Samstag den 16. Mai um 14.30 Uhr veranstalten wir eine offizielle Streckenbesichtigung der Strecke 2009.
Teilnehmen kann jeder, der mit entsprechender MTB-AusrÃ¼stung kommt (Helmpflicht!). Wir wÃ¼rden uns wÃ¼nschen, wenn Ihr Euch zuvor bei uns per Mail anmeldet ([email protected])
Auf Wunsch kann auch in Gruppen unterschiedlicher LeistungsstÃ¤rke gefahren werden. Treffpunkt ist beim Brunnen am 2ten Kreisel (KÃ¶nig-Karl-Str. /NÃ¤he Parkhaus âStadtmitteâ)


----------



## just72 (24. April 2009)

... hat jemand die GPS-Daten für die Runde und kann sie zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Deleted 77507 (28. April 2009)

Schade, daß die Strecke wohl "entschärft"  wurde, war für mich immer ein Highlight in der Saison...Vor allem kann ich mich noch daran erinnern (ich glaube es war vor 3 Jahren) als ich im Startblock Stand und der Kommentator meinte :"...Das hier ist ja ein eher Downhill-orientierter Marathon." und wie die Jungs mit ihren "Carbonhardtails" am Ende gejammert haben, wegen der materialverchleissenden Strecke (vielleicht ist das ja auch der Grund). War doch bisher eine eher familiäre Veranstaltung.
Wenn dem jetzt nicht mehr so sein sollte schade.


----------



## aka (28. April 2009)

Loosi schrieb:


> ...  wegen der materialverchleissenden Strecke ...


Ist alles relativ denke ich. Vor zwei Jahren ist ein Tandemteam mitgefahren, die habens sogar in einer ordentlichen Zeit geschafft - und mit dem Tandem sowas zu fahren ist hart. Leute mit Starrgabel sind auch ins Ziel gekommen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. April 2009)

Loosi schrieb:


> Schade, daß die Strecke wohl "entschärft"  wurde, war für mich immer ein Highlight in der Saison...Vor allem kann ich mich noch daran erinnern (ich glaube es war vor 3 Jahren) als ich im Startblock Stand und der Kommentator meinte :"...Das hier ist ja ein eher Downhill-orientierter Marathon." und wie die Jungs mit ihren "Carbonhardtails" am Ende gejammert haben, wegen der materialverchleissenden Strecke (vielleicht ist das ja auch der Grund). War doch bisher eine eher familiäre Veranstaltung.
> Wenn dem jetzt nicht mehr so sein sollte schade.



Naja, unser komplettes Team fährt Carbonhardtails, keiner hat gejammert - ganz im Gegenteil, ich glaub nicht dass wir irgendwem im Weg waren! Wenn die Strecke jetzt leichter wird, kann ich die Federgabel auch noch rausnehmen  Fully war da nicht zwingend nötig - hat nur den Spaßfaktor erhöht!


----------



## mspf (29. April 2009)

just72 schrieb:


> ... hat jemand die GPS-Daten für die Runde und kann sie zur Verfügung stellen?



bitteschön... (aber ohne Garantie für die Richtigkeit)


----------



## Martha (1. Mai 2009)

mspf schrieb:


> bitteschön... (aber ohne Garantie für die Richtigkeit)



fast richtig!  Auf der Veranstalterseite ist ein genauerer GPS-file zum Download http://www.germanbikemasters.de/rhmarathon/html/strecken.htm 
Darüberhinaus wird eine "Offizielle Streckenbesichtigung" angeboten am 16. Mai...http://www.germanbikemasters.de/rhmarathon/index.htm

Let's Ride. Martha


----------



## raceface2003 (17. Mai 2009)

Hey,
ich war gestern die Strecke "Probe" fahren.
Ich fand sie wirklich der Hammer! Coole Downhills, fette Uphills... ich war begeistert.
Hab allerdings keinen vergleich, da ich das Rennen noch nie davor gefahren bin. Freu mich aufjedenfall in 2 Wochen an den Start zu gehen und kann es nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich war von der Probefahrt auch angenehm überrascht. Natürlich fehlen gegenüber der alten Strecke einige interessante Passagen aber dafür werden andere eben öfter gefahren. Die ersten zwei Rundendrittel sind vor allem konditionell anspruchsvoll, technische Passagen gibt es da hauptsächlich bergauf. Im letzten Drittel finden sich dann die Wildbadtypischen technischen Trailabfahrten. Insgesamt immernoch eine schöne Marathonstrecke mit echtem Mountainbikecharakter und beileibe kein reines Forstweggebolze.


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre in Bad Wildbad auch das erste mal mit, kann mir Jemand ein Tipp geben ob ich liebe mit mein leichten Hardtail oder lieber mit mein Fully fahren soll wenn es ein technisch anspruchvolle Strecke ist?
Vielleicht kann mir ja Jemand ein Tipp geben!
Danke!!


----------



## doppelhac (22. Mai 2009)

Also, ich fahre in Wildbad (und auch bei anderen technischeren Marathons) ein hardtail. Kommt natürlich auch auf Deine Fahrtechnik an; ob Du Dich auf dem Fully wesentlich sicherer fühlst.

Allerdings überwiegt in Wildbad definitiv der Anteil der Anstiege (wo ein paar Kilos weniger sicherlich von Vorteil sind) dem der technischen Abfahrten.

Grüßle


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. Mai 2009)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre in Wildbad (und auch bei anderen technischeren Marathons) ein hardtail. Kommt natürlich auch auf Deine Fahrtechnik an; ob Du Dich auf dem Fully wesentlich sicherer fühlst.
> 
> Allerdings überwiegt in Wildbad definitiv der Anteil der Anstiege (wo ein paar Kilos weniger sicherlich von Vorteil sind) dem der technischen Abfahrten.
> 
> Grüßle



Danke für ein schnellen Antwort, dann denke ich fahre ich liebe hardtail! Ich fahre gerne technisch Fully ist halt bequemer!!!


----------



## raceface2003 (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde fast zu einem Fully raten. Am Ende des ersten Bergs, kommt noch ein Singeltrail der recht verwurzelt und mit groben Steinen übersäht ist. Auch andere Anstiege haben es in sich, worüber sich aber streiten lässt. Bergab ist ein Fully auf jedenfall von Vorteil. Auch ist eine gute Bereifung Plicht, ich würde auf jedenfall zu einem Nobby raten...


----------



## doppelhac (22. Mai 2009)

@raceface2003
Meinst Du den Anstieg Rennbachsteige? Klar, der hat viele Steine, aber den kommt man mit einem hardtail genauso gut (und vor allem kräftesparender) hoch; zumal es sich da in der ersten Runde bestimmt sowieso staut und dann ist eh schieben angesagt .

Und wie gesagt, downhill-technisch ist eh nur die Abfahrt nach den 5-Bäumen erwähnenswert und davon fährt man dieses Jahr nur noch rd. 1/3; das sind nicht einmal 5 min. 

Wie gesagt, wenn man eine gute Fahrtechnik hat und mit dem hardtail nicht gerade über alles gefühllos hinweghobelt, würde ich den fully im Stall lassen.


----------



## raceface2003 (22. Mai 2009)

Die bedenken mit dem Stau am ersten Anstieg hatte ich auch schon, bin mal gespannt...
Bis Sonntag dann.


----------



## mp77 (22. Mai 2009)

Wie ist denn so der Untergrund? Was für Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen? Geht ein Race Kinge 2.2., sofern es trocken ist?


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Mai 2009)

Diese Rennbachsteige - wie bald kommt die nach dem Start?

Wie steil geht's maximal hoch, auf längeren Stücken?
Fährt man auch mal länger auf dem kleinen Blatt?

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (23. Mai 2009)

Der erste Anstieg kommt nach der Einführungsrunde, die ca. 4 km lang ist. Dann gehts bestimmt 10-15 min hoch.
Wie gesagt, ich würde ein Nobby empfehlen...


----------



## doppelhac (23. Mai 2009)

Kleine Korrektur zur Aussage von raceface2003 ,
die Einführungsrunde ist ca. 3 km lang, dann geht es ca. 3,5 km hoch bis zur Rennbachsteige, die ca. 700 m lang ist.
Kann mann alles schön auf dem Höhenprofil des Veranstalters erkennen; die Rennbachsteige ist der erste als trail
gekennzeichnete Streckenabschnitt. 

Also, mein HAC4 zeigte max. 20 % Steigung an; die Frage mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt kann ich nur so beantworten, 
ich fahre z.B. die Rennbachsteige auf alle Fälle mit dem kleinen hoch; aber ich bin ja auch ein Mädel ; wenn Du 
natürlich superfit bist, kannste es im mittleren versuchen.

Alles klar?
Grüßle


----------



## doppelhac (23. Mai 2009)

Habe was vergessen , ich fahre vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph. 0-Probleme!


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2009)

Fully hab ich in Wildbad noch nie gefahren, einfach zu viele Höhenmeter und da merkst Du jedes kg - die Rennbachsteige geht auch  mit dem Hardtail, klar bequemer ist es mit dem Fully, kann man runder fahren, aber ich würde ebenfalls sagen es wiegt das Mehrgewicht nicht auf, zumal es auch einige Schotteranteile gibt. Die Abfahrten sind ebenfalls nicht so, dass man zwingend ein Fully braucht. Im Training bin ich die auch öfter schon mit dem Fully gefahren, klar ist das ein bischen schneller, aber es wird kaum den Verlust an Zeit bergauf gutmachen. Wer die Strecke allerdings eher zum Spaß fährt und die Zeit nicht so wichtig findet, der kann gern das Fully nehmen - Spaß macht das schon.
Reifen, kommt aufs Wetter an, etwas Dickere sind sicher nicht schlecht, weil sie einfach auf den holprigen Trails besser dämpfen - ein 2,2" RaceKing hinten ist glaub gar nicht so verkehrt, der Grip sollte reichen solange es nicht klatschnass ist, vorn hab ich den RocketRon mal ausprobiert, geht auch ganz gut, muss nicht gleich der Nobby sein...


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab mir die Strecke heute mal angeschaut, also ich muss sagen es ist so wie ich es vom Kartenverlauf her auch gedacht habe, sie wurde doch sehr entschärft, die Trails bergab viel kürzer, einziger neuer Trail (bergab) ist vom Gleitschirm Startplatz (nähe Bikepark) bis zum nächsten Querweg auf Schotter - den sind wir die Jahre immer hochgefahren, ganz nett aber doch recht kurz. Viel weitere Trails gibt es nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man nicht gerade zerfahrene und holprige Waldwege als Trail bezeichnet, davon gab es genügend, Dank Holzrückearbeiten. Auch die Stücke im Wald oder fast schon auf der Wiese finde ich nicht so toll, wenns die Woche nochmal regnet, säuft man da ab bis zur Nabe! Die ehemals 1. Abfahrt ist max. zur Hälfte drin, würde sagen nur 1/3, gleiches gilt für den Trail am Kreuzstein, auch max. 1/3 der ehemaligen Länge. Dafür gibt es einigs an Schotter rauf und runter, sehr wellig.
Zum Schluss gibts nochmal ein paar kurze technische Sachen im Ort drin (neben der Treppe und über ein Stück steile Wiese, sind ja sehr gut, aber wenn da jemand versucht zu überholen wirds mehr als haarig, hoffe da lassen die Fahrer Vernuft walten...
Also von der technischen, harten alten Strecke ist nicht mehr so arg viel übrig, und einen Teil der Neuerungen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die bringen (Nasse matschige Graswege) nicht so arg viel und wie gesagt, wenn das mal richtig nass ist wirds übel.

Schade, klar war die alte hart, wirklich hart - aber das dafür war sie eine waschechte Mountainbike-Stecke, das ist die neue nicht mehr, ein paar technische Sachen hat sie sicher noch, aber sie sind sehr kurz...


----------



## doppelhac (25. Mai 2009)

Huch, sehe gerade ich habe mich verschrieben  die Einführungsrunde ist ca. 5 km. lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Mai 2009)

Hey,
fahr am Sonntag zum 1. Mal den Marathon in Bad Wildbad ( Mitteldistanz ).
Wie siehts eig. mit der Streckenverpflegung aus, gibts Flaschen oder nur Plastikbecher?

Gruß Alex


----------



## raceface2003 (25. Mai 2009)

Es gibt insgesamt 3 Verpflegungsstationen und laut Veranstalter auch Flaschen zum tauschen.


----------



## mp77 (26. Mai 2009)

@raceface: Weißt Du auch in welchen Abständen die kommen? (km)


----------



## raceface2003 (26. Mai 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.germanbikemasters.de/rhmarathon/html/images/Marathonstrecke 2009.jpg

Einmal im Start und Ziel Gelände, einmal ca. nach 15km, dann fährt man eine Schleife und kommt nochmals an der gleichen Verpflegungsstation vorbei, vllt. so nach 7km oder so.


----------



## Dddakk (26. Mai 2009)

gibts da ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Heidelberg/Mannheim, Autobahn 5, oder so ?


----------



## jones (27. Mai 2009)

mp77 schrieb:


> @raceface: Weißt Du auch in welchen Abständen die kommen? (km)



laut newsletter von heute mittag:

_für alle Distanzen gibt es:
3 Verpflegungsstellen auf der Strecke

Entfernungen vom Start:
1) Stern, ca. 7,7 km
2) Stern, ca. 13,2 km
3) Ziel-(durchfahrt), ca. 26,2 km_


----------



## just72 (28. Mai 2009)

... hat jemand die Info, wieviele Leute die Mittelstrecke und wieviele die Langstrecke fahren? Bin nämlich gerade noch am überlegen auf welcher Strecke ich starten soll. Im letzten Jahr waren auf der Langstrecke in Bad Wildbad nur rund 50 Leute unterwegs und die überwiegende Mehrheit auf der Mitteldistanz. Auch bei anderen Rennen wie in Truchtelfingen oder früher in Kirchenhausen starten eher wenige auf der Langdistanz und man ist dann als Hobbyfahrer fast alleine auf der Strecke und fühlt sich dann bei den wenigen Mitstreitern nicht immer wie in einem Rennen mit anderen. Gibt es schon einen Meldeliste?


----------



## doppelhac (28. Mai 2009)

Teilnehmerlisten gibt´s unter br-timing.de


----------



## pille-palle (29. Mai 2009)

Servuz,

Stichwort Reifenwahl: Ist  die Strecken mit V/H RocketRon fahrbar?

Gruß pille


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2009)

just72 schrieb:


> ... hat jemand die Info, wieviele Leute die Mittelstrecke und wieviele die Langstrecke fahren? Bin nämlich gerade noch am überlegen auf welcher Strecke ich starten soll. Im letzten Jahr waren auf der Langstrecke in Bad Wildbad nur rund 50 Leute unterwegs und die überwiegende Mehrheit auf der Mitteldistanz. Auch bei anderen Rennen wie in Truchtelfingen oder früher in Kirchenhausen starten eher wenige auf der Langdistanz und man ist dann als Hobbyfahrer fast alleine auf der Strecke und fühlt sich dann bei den wenigen Mitstreitern nicht immer wie in einem Rennen mit anderen. Gibt es schon einen Meldeliste?



Bis dato ca. 80-85 auf der Langstrecke und über 200 auf der Mitteldistanz.
Bei gutem Wetter dürften erfahrungsgemäß noch einige hinzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2009)

pille-palle schrieb:


> Servuz,
> 
> Stichwort Reifenwahl: Ist  die Strecken mit V/H RocketRon fahrbar?
> 
> Gruß pille



Kommt auf die Breite des RR an 
Prinzipiell ist die Strecke ja bei weitem nicht mehr so mit Abfahrten gespickt wie früher, aber das eine Stück der ersten Abfahrt ist steinig und es hat ein paar Absätze, einen superdünnen Reifen würde ich hier nicht empfehlen, und im 1. langen Anstieg in der Rennbachsteige dürfte ein breiterer Hinterreifen auch etwas mehr Grip auf den Steinen liefern. Ansonsten hat es ein paar Matschstücke im Wald und auf einem Stück das sich fährt wie ne nasse Wiese - trotzdem geht das sicher mit dem RocketRon, ich fahr ihn vorn in 2,25 und hinten tuts auch der RaceKing in 2,2 der rollt besser und dämpft gut. Wenns wieder erwarten sehr nass würde, wäre vorn ein gröberer Reifen zu empfehlen.


----------



## titusrider (30. Mai 2009)

Fahr zum ersten Mal in Wildbad und war gestern schon mal auf der Runde. Die Ausschilderung war schon dran bis auf zwei Stellen ziemlich am Ende. Ich denke dass wird aber noch gemacht. 
Zur Reifenwahl kann ich nur sagen "klaus_winstel" hat es bestens beschrieben. Wobei ich das Wiesenstück gar nicht so schlecht finde. Ist ja schließlich Mountainbiking! Also ab und durch den Schlamm... aber so schlimm ist es dann auch wieder nicht. *g*


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Mai 2009)

titusrider schrieb:


> Fahr zum ersten Mal in Wildbad und war gestern schon mal auf der Runde. Die Ausschilderung war schon dran bis auf zwei Stellen ziemlich am Ende. Ich denke dass wird aber noch gemacht.
> Zur Reifenwahl kann ich nur sagen "klaus_winstel" hat es bestens beschrieben. Wobei ich das Wiesenstück gar nicht so schlecht finde. Ist ja schließlich Mountainbiking! Also ab und durch den Schlamm... aber so schlimm ist es dann auch wieder nicht. *g*



Naja es war jetzt die Tage recht trocken, letzten Samstag wars vmtl. nässer. Soll aber so bleiben insofern dürfte es nicht mehr nässer werden. Trotzdem weiß ich nicht wie der Weg aussieht wenn da ein paar Hundert Fahrer durch sind und einige davon 2-3mal.
Was hälst Du vom Schlussstück?


----------



## ctwitt (30. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bin gerade zurück vom Training. Dabei bin ich in Bad Wildbad die Strecke eine Runde abgefahren. In den letzten Jahren bin ich immer hier gestartet und fand die Strecke neben der Strecke von Neustadt a.d. W.St. mit am besten.

Kurz vorher zu den Reifen, das wollen ja immer alle wissen. Bin mit letzjährigen und ziemlich abgefahrenen Fourios Fred 2.25 hinten und 2.1 Racing Ralph vorne gefahren. Das ging ohne Probleme. Nehmt einfach die schnellsten Reifen die ihr habt.

Start in der Stadt dann einen kurzen Stich auf Asphalt hinauf. Nur einige Meter. Geniesst das, es wird die letzte Steile Stelle für lange Zeit sein. Dann auf Asphalt mässig steil und ab dem Wald auf Schotter nur noch leicht ansteigend. Hier müsst ihr sehen das ihr die Position habt um am folgenden "Herr der Fliegen Pfad" nicht in den Verkehr zu kommen. Der Pfad kommt so nach 3,5 km und ist trocken und wie geleckt. So gut befahrbar war der noch nie. Die haben da wohl gefegt. Im oberen bereich waren Waldarbeiter mit wohl gigantischen Maschinen am Werk. Da ist alles planiert und zerstört. Oben geht es noch ein kleines Stück auf breiten Schotter bergauf. Da solltet ihr euch formieren denn ab jetzt beginnt die Autobahn. Bis km 10 nur gebolze auf Forstautobahnen. Und dann folgt endlich ein kleines kurzes Stück downhill. Schnurgerade schön geputzt fast ohne Steine. Nach 500 Metern dann gleich wieder ein Stück leicht bergauf und weiter auf breiten Forstwegen mit richtig Tempo. Nur unterbrochen durch einige Abschnitte die über Graswege gehen. Schön gemäht und gespurt ohne Gefälle und ohne Anstieg. Irgendwann kommt auch mal ein kleines Stück Uphill so 100 Meter und auch mal ein kleines Stück neben dem Weg wo es 100 Meter einen Pfad entlang geht. Aber auch gar nichts was mit dem alten Spirit der Strecke zu tun hätte. Und es wird auch nicht besser wenn der Veranstalter überall Schilder mit 3 Pfeilen nach unten aufstellt und dann gar keine gefährliche Stelle kommt. 

Erst nach über 20 km kehrt der Spirit dann zurück bzw. bekommt man doch noch ein Stück Strecke unter die Räder die den wunderschönen topografischen Gegebenheiten des Nordschwarzwaldes entsprechen. Erst nach über 20 Kilometern kommt ein Stück Singeltrail aus der alten Strecke. Kurz darauf gelangt man zu einem früher sehr schönen Uphill der dann in einen Singeltrail übergeht. Als ich dort einfuhr, dachte ich, hier wäre eine Boing 747 notgelandet. Das müssen Maschinen gewesen sein die nach ihrer Verwendung im Schwarzwald in Brasilien den Uewald roden sollen. Da brauchen wir keinen "Lothar" das amchen die Waldarbeiter ganz alleine. Und da sollen MTB ler nicht auf Pfaden Fahren die schmaler als 2,5 Meter sind. Na hier ist der Pfad jetzt locker acht Meter breit. 

Nach Wildbad hinein gibt es dann noch ein paar kleine nette technische Stückchen.

Was soll ich sagen, macht Euch selber ein Bild. Aber jedem dem die alte Strecke gefallen hat, der wird entäuscht sein. Die schnellsten brauchen sicher nicht viel länger als eine Stunde je Runde. Ich bin mit drei mal falsch abbiegen im lockeren Training in 01:28:00 Stunden rumgefahren. Auf den vielen Bolzstücken kann man Windschatten gut brauchen. Zumal heute recht starker Wind war.  

Ich finde es schade um die alte schöne Strecke. Auch wenn ich mich da schon einige male abgelegt habe.

Ach so 714 h/mtr und 27km wobei ich nicht genau wusste wo gestartet wird.


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. Mai 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin gerade zurück vom Training.
> ......
> ...



hi ct,

danke für den Bericht...

mein Fazit:  da fahr ich morgen lieber ein paar nette Singletrails direkt hinter meiner Haustür und schone die Umwelt weil das Auto in der Garage bleibt...

joe

ps...bei uns beobachte ich übrigens genau das gleiche Vorgehen...angeblich um vom Sturm gefällte Bäume etc. aus dem wald rauszubekommen werden vormals schöne schmale Trails mit schwerem Gerät auf 8 m verbreitert...


----------



## oliyah (30. Mai 2009)

hab garnich mitbekommen, dass der morgen ist... vielleicht fahr ich bei meiner Trainingsrunde mal vorbei


----------



## aka (30. Mai 2009)

ja, strecke ist pfurztrocken. bei der abfahrt runter in die stadt vorsicht beim treppengeländer. an einer stelle geht's durch eine lücke im zaun, wer einen breiten lenker hat aufgepaßt!


----------



## Thunderbird (31. Mai 2009)

Bin grad zurück vom Rennen.
Soo lasch fand ich es dann doch nicht.
Mit Starrgabel war ich gut gefordert. 

@ ctwitt: Es mag ja schon schwieriger gewesen sein, aber anhand Deiner 
Beschreibung hört es sich an wie Kirchzarten oder so. 
Auf diesem ersten Uphill Trail (mit noch reichlich Steinen) sind um mich
herum einige Fahrer ausgeklickt (gut, die sind sogar an diesem ersten popel-Stich gestanden.) 
und bergab habe ich auf dem Verblockten Stück sogar Leute schieben sehen. 
Die Forstautobahn zwischendrin war halt nur mit Windschatten gut zu fahren,
aber das ist immerhin ein renntaktisches Element.
Die Anstiege waren wirklich nicht steil. 32-32 hat locker gereicht. 


*An die Veranstalter:*
_DIE EINFÜHRUNGSRUNDE WAR KRIMINELL!_
Das waren 15 unnötig gefährliche und total stressige Minuten.
Von "Stimmung im Ort" habe ich nichts mitbekommen,
dafür laufend blockierte Reifen und gerangel im Feld.
Völlig unverantwortlich, 200 Biker durch eine mit so wechselhaften
Hindernissen gespickten Innenstadtkurs zu lotsen. 
Wenn das nächstes Jahr wieder ist, passe ich. 

Die Beschilderung war nicht immer "intuitiv" und racetauglich.

Ansonsten, ganz nettes Rennen.

Thb

P.S.: 20. in 2:23:18 
Bin zufrieden damit. Nur eine Flasche Trinken war halt zu wenig.


----------



## wowaki (31. Mai 2009)

Mir gefällt die neue Strecke sehr gut. Sie hat von allem etwas und im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Marathonstrecken muss man in Bad Wildbad schon etwas biken können, um die Strecke sturz-u. schiebefrei im Renntempo zu bewältigen. 

Ein dickes Lob an die Organisatoren, die für mich sehr professionell und mit viel Herzblut ihren Job gemacht haben. Vielen Dank dafür.

Über Sinn und Unsinn der Einführungsrunde kann man sicher diskutieren. Die "gefährlichen Momente" entstanden nach meinen Beobachtungen aber überwiegend durch übereifrige Rennteilnehmer, die rücksichtlos gefahren sind und die Einführungsrunde bereits als Rennbeginn definierten. Mich hat so ein Rüpel beim überholen gegen den Bordstein abgedrängt und ich konnte nur mit viel Glück einen Sturz vermeiden. Mit ein wenig Verstand hätten solche Situationen leicht vermieden werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (31. Mai 2009)

Gutes Benehmen von Rennfahrern ist zwar wünschenswert, 
aber leider nicht realistisch. Ich selbst wurde nicht bedrängt,
hatte aber alleine durch bescheuert geparkte Autos, Baustellen,
Poller, Laternenmasten, sowie völlig schief gestellte Absperrgitter
gut zu tun. Also wenn das Werbung für Wildbad gewesen sein soll - na ja. 

Thb


----------



## klaus_winstel (31. Mai 2009)

Also die Strecke war trockener als ich dachte, die "schlammigen" Teile waren recht gut zu befahren - etwas zerfahren war es teilweise schon, aber kein Problem. Die Abfahrten waren ja die Jahre her auch schon drin, nur eben mehr als doppelt so lange wie dieses Jahr, was ich persöhnlich auch besser fand, denn da hatte man auch die Chance mit "Technik" etwas Zeit rauszuholen nicht nur über "Drücken".

Die Einführungsrunde war auf jeden Fall kriminell, ich hab nun keinen einzigen Fahrer gehört, der sich nicht darüber beklagt hätte, klar ist das ne gewisse Unvernunft der Fahrer, aber die bleibt nunmal leider nicht aus, insofern ist das echt kriminell was da lief und es gab ja auch schon einige Stürze und Rempeleien - das muss doch nun wirklich nicht sein...


----------



## aka (1. Juni 2009)

Ich stand gestern an der Strecke und habe Bilder gemacht. Mittlerweile habe ich die Startnummern rausgesucht. 
Wer haben will: einfach PN an mich mit Startnummer und Email Adresse, dann schau ich nach ob ihr dabei seid.


----------



## titusrider (1. Juni 2009)

So nun hat es auch mal geklappt. Im letzten Jahr noch wegen schlechten Wetter nicht aus dem Bett kommen wollen, bin ich zum ersten Mal in Bad Wildbad dabei gewesen.
Einfach geil war es! Super Wetter, schöne Stimmung --> war ja ordentlich was los als ich ins Ziel kam und auch was die Runde angeht... einfach ne schöne Strecke. Ich bin zwar nie die "alte" gefahren und habe so keinen Vergleich. Also will und kann ich mich hier auch nur zur 2009er äußern. Mtb-technisch war alles dabei. Schnelle Pisten, zähe Wiesenwege, Trails bergauf und technische Abfahrten. Wer da schiebt ist selber schuld 
@klaus_winstel: Das Schlussstück war gut. Schöne Abfahrt direkt in die Stadt. Der Eigentümer der Wiese braucht hier nun nicht mehr mähen Unten wars eng für alle mit Downhilllenker?!


----------



## titusrider (1. Juni 2009)

Bei der Einführungsrunde fand ich das Drängeln nicht so schön. Wer hatte da schon das Gehirn ausgeschaltet?  Bin im letzten Drittel gestartet und von Sturzopfern hab ich nix gesehen...gab es wirklich welche? Gut fand ich, dass das Tempo vorgegeben wurde und man sich so noch mal "einfahren" konnte. 
Sehr gute Veranstaltung vor meiner Haustür. Wenn ich kann, bin ich wieder dabei. 

Gratulation allen Gewinnern (man waren die schnell) und gute Besserung allen Sturzopfern.


----------



## cännondäler__ (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich sehe die neue Strecke auch mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge: Endlich bin ich mal praktisch krampffrei durchgekommen und mußte mich nicht so brutal quälen. Das Hardtail war nach einigen Jahren Fully wieder erste Wahl. Das mit der Windschattenraserei gab es ja auf der alten Strecke schon im ersten Drittel.
Gefehlt haben mir die flowigen Trails am Ende der alten Strecke.
Auf die tiefen Wiesenstücke hätte ich getrost verzichten können. Dasselbe gilt für die Einführungsrunde!!! 
Gab es im Start-Ziel-Bereich bei der Durchfahrt Verpflegung? Wenn ja, dann habe ich die übersehen!
Mein Wünsche für´s nächste Jahr:
- weg mit der gefährlichen und unnötigen Einführungsrunde!!! Die Bad Wildbader werden es außerdem danken!
- ein paar flowige Trails mehr können nicht schaden, hat ja genug davon am Sommerberg!
- Start und Ziel in der Stadt belassen, war eine coole Sache!

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juni 2009)

titusrider schrieb:


> @klaus_winstel: Das Schlussstück war gut. Schöne Abfahrt direkt in die Stadt. Der Eigentümer der Wiese braucht hier nun nicht mehr mähen Unten wars eng für alle mit Downhilllenker?!



Das Stück war schön, richtig! War angenehm überrascht - bitte mehr davon!  Mit meinem 56er Lenker war es definitiv kein Problem


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. Juni 2009)

titusrider schrieb:


> Bei der Einführungsrunde fand ich das Drängeln nicht so schön. Wer hatte da schon das Gehirn ausgeschaltet?  Bin im letzten Drittel gestartet und von Sturzopfern hab ich nix gesehen...gab es wirklich welche? Gut fand ich, dass das Tempo vorgegeben wurde und man sich so noch mal "einfahren" konnte.
> Sehr gute Veranstaltung vor meiner Haustür. Wenn ich kann, bin ich wieder dabei.
> 
> Gratulation allen Gewinnern (man waren die schnell) und gute Besserung allen Sturzopfern.



Auf der Langdistanz gabs mehrere kritische Situationen, immer dann wenn was im Weg stand. Bei der Mitteldistanz ebenfalls, das hab ich selbst erlebt und meine Freundin wurde quasi von der Strasse gegen eine Mauer geschubst, weil alle urplötzlich in Ihre Richtung gezogen haben! Wenn die Fahrer Vernunft hätten wäre das echt OK, aber sie haben es nunmal nicht, deshalb besser weglassen, ich weiß nicht wer da schon mit Gewalt nach vorne muss, ist doch später jede Menge Platz, aber ich kenne es leider auf keiner "Einführungsrunde" anders, deshalb macht es keinen rechten Sinn.


----------



## mp77 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch zum ersten mal in Bad Wildbad dabei und bin die Langdistanz gefahren. Fand die Strecke wirklich super! Ist wirklich alles dabei - auch technisch mit ein paar knackigen Trails! Die Stimmung im Zielbereich war sehr gut. Was mir allerdings nicht so gefallen hat:
- Einführungsrunde war katastrophal
- Verpflegungsstationen: Gehören besser organisiert. In den Trinkflaschen war teilweise Wasser mit Kohlensäure. Das ist ein NoGo. Mir hat es fast den Magen verrissen. 
- Die Startzeiten der Langdistanz und Mitteldistanz sollten unbedingt weiter auseinander gezogen werden. In der 3. Runde gab es soviel Verkehr auf den Bergauftrails. An ein flüssiges fahren war nicht mehr zu denken. Das war nervig!


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (1. Juni 2009)

Wahnsinn, was man da mit der Einführungsrunde hört das ist ja entblüffend... Letztes Jahr gab es beim Keiler-Marathon in Wombach auch eine Einführungsrunde durch's Dorf und es gab überhaupt keine Probleme selbst beim Start hat jeder auf jeden vorrausschauend geachtet, dass er vom Fleck kam


----------



## maxmistral (2. Juni 2009)

Ich war zunächst skeptisch, neue Strecke & Runden fahren, das klingt zunächst nicht so sexy, zumal die alte Strecke super war! 

Meine Skepsis war aber unbegründet. Die neue Strecke war auch nicht viel leichter als die alte und hat viele Elemente aus der alten Strecke enthalten. Fahr-Technisch gehört der Wildbad-Marathon zu den schweren Mittelgebirgs-Marathon.

Das mit den Rundenfahren war auch okay. Immerhin war eine Runde auch 26km lang. Runden haben den Vorteil man weiss was kommt und ehrlich gesagt in einem Rennen kriegt man soviel von der Umgebung auch nicht mit.

Was die Einführungsrunde angeht. So wild fand ich das nicht, dass es da manchmal etwas eng hergeht ist nunmal so. Das Führungsfahrzeug war nicht zu langsam und man konnte sich ein bißchen warmfahren. Die Einführungsrunde ist doch ganz witzig vorne der Pritschenwagen mit Lautsprecher vorne weg...

Gut war dass auch Flaschen getauscht wurden. 

Fazit: Ein wirklich schönes Rennen, tolle Strecke, hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Dreizack (2. Juni 2009)

Bilder sind online ... http://www.sportograf.de


----------



## Chekill (4. Juni 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich stand gestern an der Strecke und habe Bilder gemacht. Mittlerweile habe ich die Startnummern rausgesucht.
> Wer haben will: einfach PN an mich mit Startnummer und Email Adresse, dann schau ich nach ob ihr dabei seid.



Hallo aka,

vielen Dank für die Fotos, habe mich sehr gefreut darüber. Deine Fotos sind besser geworden als die Fotos der Profi-Fotografen

chekill


----------



## aka (4. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Blumen!
An der ersten Stelle im Wald / Auffahrt Stellebrunnen wars leider zu dunkel, in der Holperabfahrt wars schon besser.
Wenn die Bilder was geworden sind dann liegt das allerdings an der Kamera, ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom Fotografieren. 
Der Fotoservice hatte in der Abfahrt so eine Art Lichtschranke mit Blitz aufgebaut, da sollten eigentlich gescheite Bilder rausgekommen sein!


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juni 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> An der ersten Stelle im Wald / Auffahrt Stellebrunnen wars leider zu dunkel, in der Holperabfahrt wars schon besser.
> Wenn die Bilder was geworden sind dann liegt das allerdings an der Kamera, ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom Fotografieren.
> Der Fotoservice hatte in der Abfahrt so eine Art Lichtschranke mit Blitz aufgebaut, da sollten eigentlich gescheite Bilder rausgekommen sein!



Also ich hab einige Bilder von Sportograf bekommen die wirklich gut sind, muss sagen von den Fotoservices die ich bisher kenne machen die die besten Bilder, aber ich bin mal auf die von aka gespannt vielleicht sind die ja noch besser


----------



## aka (4. Juni 2009)

also mit sportograf kannn man meine laienbilder sicher nicht vergleichen, deren bilder waren bisher echt gut.

war aber auch nie meine idee, ich bin nach wildbad gegangen um ein paar kumpels zu fotografieren knipsen, am schluss warens halt ein paar mehr. also bitte nicht mit denen vergleichen, das ist ne andere liga...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juni 2009)

aka schrieb:


> also mit sportograf kannn man meine laienbilder sicher nicht vergleichen, deren bilder waren bisher echt gut.
> 
> war aber auch nie meine idee, ich bin nach wildbad gegangen um ein paar kumpels zu fotografieren knipsen, am schluss warens halt ein paar mehr. also bitte nicht mit denen vergleichen, das ist ne andere liga...



Naja, die haben ja auch sündteures Material, man siehts den Bildern ja an was die benutzen - unter anderm die Canon EOS 1D Mark III dafür kaufen andere ein gebrauchtes Auto oder ein richtig geiles Bike 

Ne aber trotzdem sind die Bilder sehr gut! Vor allem die im Trail bergab gefallen mir - bergauf kuck ich so leidend  bergab ist es eher ein Grinsen ...


----------



## Chekill (5. Juni 2009)

Die von Sportograph sind sicherlich von der Belichtung materialbedingt sehr gut, leider ist oft die Bildaufteilung bzw. das abgelichtete Motiv (Fahrer) nur abgeschnitten drauf. Natürlich sind von ca. 25 Sportograph-Fotos auch einige wirklich gelungene Aufnahmen dabei.


----------



## BiMa_BadWildbad (14. April 2010)

Habe gerade den Termin für die offizielle Streckenbesichtigung mitbekommen:
*Samstag den 29. Mai*
Wer beabsichtigt mitzufahren sollte sich diesen Termin schon mal vormerken. Start ist 14h ab Bad Wildbad.

Noch sind es nicht 300 
"....
10 Jahre Bike Marathon in Bad Wildbad:
Das muss natürlich gefeiert werden. Los geht es schon mit  der Anmeldung: 
Unter den ersten 300 Anmeldungen verlosen wir ein  hochwertiges MTB der Marke STEVENS. 
..."


----------



## cännondäler__ (14. April 2010)

Hallo,
offensichtlich gibt es erneut kleine Streckenänderungen. Gibt es da schon Konkretes?
cännondäler


----------



## BiMa_BadWildbad (23. April 2010)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> offensichtlich gibt es erneut kleine Streckenänderungen. Gibt es da schon Konkretes?
> cännondäler



   Es wurde vom Forst angewiesen im Bereich Nasskittelhütte den Schleifweg nicht zu fahren. Hier ist wohl aktuell Auerwild unterwegs. 
Insofern wird es hier eine Umfahrung geben müssen. Bis auf diese kleine Änderung wird die Strecke aber so bleiben wie in 2009.


Was auf jeden Fall neu sein wird ist eine Start Loop (ohne Neutralisation).


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. April 2010)

BiMa_BadWildbad schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall neu sein wird ist eine Start Loop (ohne Neutralisation).



Das hört sich gut an, war letztes Jahr nicht unbedingt ein Spaß die Einführungsrunde! Irgendwie ist das meist gefährlicher als der ganze Rest der Strecke.


----------



## fritzbox (25. April 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, war letztes Jahr nicht unbedingt ein Spaß *die Einführungsrunde! Irgendwie ist das meist gefährlicher als der ganze Rest der Strecke*.



Ähnlich war es letzte Woche im Kellerwald


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. April 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ähnlich war es letzte Woche im Kellerwald



Ich weiß, ich war dabei! Teils nur Schrittgeschwindigkeit, ein ziemliches Chaos - kann nicht verstehen was das soll!


----------



## Chekill (26. April 2010)

Nach meinem rein subjektiven Dafürhalten, ist bei einem MTB-Marathon eine Start-Runde - gleich ob neutralisiert oder nicht - schlicht fehl am Platz. Wer ein Kriteriumsrennen fahren möchte kann gerne dort melden.  Es verträgt sich einfach nicht, wenn ambitionierte Marathonstarter mit weniger ambitionierten "Dabei-Sein-Ist-Alles"-Startern sich schon auf der Startrunde in die Quere kommen. Eine neutralisierte Runde ist deshalb gerade noch erträglicher, denn so kann sich das Feld relativ entspannt sortieren, d.h. die ambitionierten orientieren sich relativ entspannt nach vorne und es gibt keine nennenswerte Vor- und Nachteile für den Platz bei der Startaufstellung.

Also meine Votum: Entweder gleich auf die Strecke in den Berg reingehen oder eben eine neutralisierte Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiMa_BadWildbad (26. April 2010)

Chekill schrieb:


> Also meine Votum: Entweder gleich auf die Strecke in den Berg reingehen oder eben eine neutralisierte Runde.


Damit die Vorstellungen nicht in die falsche Richtung gehen, muss hier noch mal klar gestellt werden: es wird keine Einführungsrunde durch die Innenstadt geben, sondern einen Start Loop. Vom Charakter her ist dies nichts anderes wie bei jedem Marathon(start) auch. Der Start Loop ist eine einmalig gefahrende (kleinere) Runde vorab zu Beginn, an dessen Ende der Start-/Zielbereich durchfahren werden muss. 
Der Start Loop führt u.a. durch Waldgebiet und beinhaltet einen Berg...


----------



## jones (26. April 2010)

BiMa_BadWildbad schrieb:


> Damit die Vorstellungen nicht in die falsche Richtung gehen, muss hier noch mal klar gestellt werden: es wird keine Einführungsrunde durch die Innenstadt geben, sondern einen Start Loop. Vom Charakter her ist dies nichts anderes wie bei jedem Marathon(start) auch. Der Start Loop ist eine einmalig gefahrende (kleinere) Runde vorab zu Beginn, an dessen Ende der Start-/Zielbereich durchfahren werden muss.
> Der Start Loop führt u.a. durch Waldgebiet und beinhaltet einen Berg...



hört sich ja schonmal gut an 

gibt´s diesen start loop dann auf allen strecken?


----------



## BiMa_BadWildbad (7. Mai 2010)

jones schrieb:


> hört sich ja schonmal gut an
> 
> gibt´s diesen start loop dann auf allen strecken?




Nein nicht auf allen Strecken. Einen Start Loop gilt es nur auf der Lang- und Mitteldistanz.

- - - - 

Treffpunkt für die offizielle Streckenbesichtigung am Samstag 29. Mai um 14.00 Uhr ist der Parkplatz gegenüber der Aral-Tankstelle.


----------



## doppelhac (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

war heute auf der Mara-Strecke unterwegs und wollte fragen, ob von
Euch (lt. Aussage von Wanderern ein Päärchen) jemand seine Hand-
schuhe verloren hat; die lagen auf dem ersten trail bergauf (Rennbach- steige).

Falls ja, bitte p.N.

Grüßle
Michaela


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

sind noch hände drin?


----------



## doppelhac (23. Mai 2010)

...jetzt nicht mehr, die habe ich im Wald vergraben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich weiss nicht obs mir zeitlich am Samstag zur Streckenbesichtigung langt... kann jemand Details zur Startloop sagen? Glaube hier Stand mal was, dass es grob Richtung Meisternebene hoch geht?
Muesste ja auf einem breiteren Weg sein, eventuell Neue Steige oder Alte Steige?

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## BiMa_BadWildbad (26. Mai 2010)

aka schrieb:


> ... kann jemand Details zur Startloop sagen? Glaube hier Stand mal was, dass es grob Richtung Meisternebene hoch geht?
> Muesste ja auf einem breiteren Weg sein, eventuell Neue Steige oder Alte Steige...



Genauer gesagt: geht es hoch die Olgastraße in die Hohenackerstraße auf die Brunnensteige und von dort in den Wald. Nach einem kurzen Stück auf der Meisternseite im Wald (Schleifmühle) kehren die Teilnehmer an der Eugenstraße über die Bismarckstraße wieder zurück durch den Start-/Zielbereich auf die eigentliche Runde...


----------



## aka (26. Mai 2010)

Danke, jetzt kann ich mir die Startloop besser vorstellen, also gehts so in etwa bis zum Wald hoch.


----------



## aka (30. Mai 2010)

Frage zur Streckenführung - der Abschnitt zwischen "Kreuzstein" und wo man wieder auf den "Stoffelsweg" kommt (so ab "Pflanzgarten") war gestern vormittag doch etwas übel zu fahren. 
Läuft die Strecke wirklich da lang?
Also hier das gelb markierte...


----------



## -JONAS- (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

könnte bitte jemand was zur Kurzstrecke sagen ?

Wie ist die technisch gesehen so, Schwierigkeitsstufe ?  Gibt es viele singletrails, wie ist die restliche Strecke, (Forstautobahn,..) ?

vielen Dank im vorraus und Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## doppelhac (30. Mai 2010)

Bin vor einer Woche die Strecke abgefahren; Du meinst den  Streckenabschnitt, 
in dem ziemlich viel Holz rumliegt und der total verschlammt ist   ;normalerweise geht´s da schon lang.
Vielleicht wird  ja das Holz noch ein wenig aus dem Weg geräumt und naja, durch den Matsch müssen wir halt durch...


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Mai 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte bitte jemand was zur Kurzstrecke sagen ?
> 
> ...



Naja, es hat einen sehr steilen Trail bergauf und einen recht schwierigen bergab - aber der bergab ist nur noch halb so lang wie früher, zwar nicht ohne, aber nicht besonders lang. Dann weitere Trails, die aber nicht so schwer sind, der Rest ist Schotter und Forstautobahn. Sind schon einige Trails rauf und runter drin, aber bis auf die 1. Auffahrt und die letzte Abfahrt eigentlich nix was schwierig wäre.


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Mai 2010)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Bin vor einer Woche die Strecke abgefahren; Du meinst den  Streckenabschnitt,
> in dem ziemlich viel Holz rumliegt und der total verschlammt ist   ;normalerweise geht´s da schon lang.
> Vielleicht wird  ja das Holz noch ein wenig aus dem Weg geräumt und naja, durch den Matsch müssen wir halt durch...



Ich war gestern auch auf der Strecke, aber gerade das Stück vom Kreuzstein bis zur Verpflegung zurück blicke ich nicht so ganz. So wie letztes Jahr gehts wohl nicht, ist gesperrt wegen Auerwild oder so. Aber das ist ja eh nur Schotter und etwas Waldweg, insofern ist das fast egal wie der Weg da läuft...


----------



## doppelhac (30. Mai 2010)

Hi Klaus,

wenn man aus diesem "Matschweg" rauskommt (Stoffelsweg), geht es doch nach rechts und abwärts. Und da am Ende direkt nach bzw. in der Linkskurve ist man doch vom Hauptweg nach rechts auf so einen komischen Gras-Holperweg abgebogen, der nur ein paar 100 m lang ist und von dem man dann wieder auf einen Hauptweg kommt und es dann etwas steiler links hoch geht (bevor man dann zu dem kurzen steilen Stück vor der Schirmhütte kommt). 
Ich dachte, dieser Weg ist der, der wegfällt; war vor einer Woche auch noch recht hoch mit Gras zu und etwas sumpfig. Bin in halt aus macht der Gewohnheit trotzdem gefahren - diesen Scheissweg


----------



## doppelhac (30. Mai 2010)

...habe was vergessen.

Dachte deshalb, dass es dieser Weg ist, weil doch die Radsportakademie irgendwo mal erwähnte im Bereich Nasskittel; oder habe ich das geträumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ich dachte der Matschweg fällt raus, aber genau weiß ich es auch nicht. Spätestens nächsten Sonntag wissen wir es


----------



## aka (30. Mai 2010)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Dachte deshalb, dass es dieser Weg ist, weil doch die Radsportakademie irgendwo mal erwähnte im Bereich Nasskittel; oder habe ich das geträumt



Ja, ähm, nein, das steht etwas weiter oben hier im Thread:



BiMa_BadWildbad schrieb:


> Es wurde vom Forst angewiesen im Bereich Nasskittelhütte den Schleifweg nicht zu fahren. Hier ist wohl aktuell Auerwild unterwegs.
> Insofern wird es hier eine Umfahrung geben müssen. Bis auf diese kleine Änderung wird die Strecke aber so bleiben wie in 2009.



Den Abschnitt am Nasskittel sind wir gestern nicht gefahren, weil wir das auf der Karte übersehen haben, aber da haben wir wohl nix verpasst


----------



## boernie (30. Mai 2010)

gibts etwas über den Mitteldistanz zu sagen wo es mit Vorsicht zu geniesen isch


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (30. Mai 2010)

falls jemand noch einen Startplatz für den Marathon zu vergeben hat weil er ihn selber nicht fahren kann schickt mir doch ne pm. Ich würd ihn nehmen


----------



## klaus_winstel (31. Mai 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> gibts etwas über den Mitteldistanz zu sagen wo es mit Vorsicht zu geniesen isch



Mitteldistanz =  2x Kurzdistanz + Einführungsloop, also gilt alles wie für die Kurzdistanz nur doppelt!


----------



## BiMa_BadWildbad (1. Juni 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Frage zur Streckenführung - ....
> ... Läuft die Strecke wirklich da lang?
> Also hier das gelb markierte...



   Wie von einigen hier schon richtig gestellt, dennoch mal zwei Dinge von uns aus. Erstens: ja, die Strecke verläuft durch diesen Abschnitt, war auch nie anders von uns geplant. Wir wissen dass der Untergrund hier tief ist und somit im Kontrast zu schelleren Abschnitten steht. So soll es ja auch sein. Was des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud und umgekehrt.  Laut des vorausgesagten sonnigen Wetter am WE wird sich der Zustand eher bessern. Die vielen losen Äste wurden bereits entfernt.

Zweitens: Die notwenige Änderung betrifft ausschließlich den Nasskittelkopf, wie wir das ja schon mal geschrieben hatten.

*Noch etwas zu Sicherheit. Auf dem Trail bei KM-Abschnitt 22km ist die Abfahrt (Lotbaumsteige) von Jahr zu Jahr (u.a. durch Erosion) anspruchsvoller geworden. Nehmt hier bitte Rücksicht und für alle gilt besondere Vorsicht!*


----------



## Georgme (3. Juni 2010)

hallo leute, 
wer hat bock mit mir die strecke am samstag so ab 11.00 uhr abzufahren?
treffpunkt araltankstelle vor dem ortseingang!


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (5. Juni 2010)

Weiss jemand obs flaschenverpflegung gibt?


----------



## domingo2 (5. Juni 2010)

hey leute...

und, war heute schon jemand auf der strecke unterwegs? wie siehts aus? wird wahrscheinlich noch alles total durchweicht sein, oder?

danke für eure antworten und bis morgen dann...

grüßle dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juni 2010)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:


> Weiss jemand obs flaschenverpflegung gibt?



Naja die letzten Jahre gabs immer Flaschen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Juni 2010)

domingo2 schrieb:


> hey leute...
> 
> und, war heute schon jemand auf der strecke unterwegs? wie siehts aus? wird wahrscheinlich noch alles total durchweicht sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Ich war zwar nicht in Wildbad, aber ein Tal weiter unterwegs. Die beiden letzten Tage wars sehr warm und trocken, sprich es hat deutlich abgetrocknet.
Prinzipiell kann man damit rechnen das alles was frei liegt gut abgetrocknet ist und alles was im tieferen Wald liegt noch ziemlich nass sein wird! Dh. so 2-3 Stücke werden noch verschlammt sein, der Rest (denke auch alle Downhills) müsste ganz OK sein.


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juni 2010)

Ich setze reifentechnisch mal eher auf weitgehend trockene Bedingungen, daher Race King 2.0 hinten und Moutain King 2.2 vorn. Wenn es doch noch hier und da ein paar Matschlöcher gibt....naja, einen Tod muss man sterben 

Allen viel Spass und gute Erfolge morgen! Gutes Wetter brauche ich nicht zu wünschen, bleibt eh supertop!


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juni 2010)

na, alle noch erschöpft von gestern und warum ist es hier so still?

War mein "erstes Mal" in BaWi und muss sagen, öööhhhh haaaa, das hat richtig weh getan. Besonders nach letztem WE in Garmisch. Was wirklich bitter ist bei 3 Runden, man weiß genau welche brutalen Stellen nochmal kommen. Die Abfahrt war mit meinem Spark aber super spaßig.

Klaus, danke an Deine Teamkollegen, sofern sie es denn waren (nachdem Trikot waren Sie es wohl), mit dem Mitteilen der aktuellen Position in jeder Runde ("eine Frau noch kurz vor Dir" ... das hatte dann am letzten Berg nochmal ziemliche Schmerzen zur Folge ) 


So, bis Frammersbach erstmal Ruhe.

Einzigster Kritikpunkt: die Verpflegungsstelle am Ziel war etwas ungünstig positioniert so direkt im Anstieg, aber geht vielleicht nicht anders. Das es generell Flaschen gab war natürlich super!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na, alle noch erschöpft von gestern und warum ist es hier so still?
> 
> War mein "erstes Mal" in BaWi und muss sagen, öööhhhh haaaa, das hat richtig weh getan. Besonders nach letztem WE in Garmisch. Was wirklich bitter ist bei 3 Runden, man weiß genau welche brutalen Stellen nochmal kommen. Die Abfahrt war mit meinem Spark aber super spaßig.
> 
> ...



Naja, etwas müde bin ich schon, kann aber auch am Wetter liegen! 

Ja, das stimmt zu wissen, da muss man 3x durch geht an die Moral, aber so kann man sich die Kraft auch einteilen, hat alles Vor- und Nachteile!

Wenn sie orange blau angezogen waren, warns meine Kollegen  Und vor allem der Spruch kommt mir bekannt vor, leider warns bei mir dann 4. Zwischenzeitlich mal 2 und nach dem Platten wieder 4. War etwas blöd, lief nicht so schlecht, obwohl ich die Hitze nicht mag, aber der Platten hat ne Weile frustriert, hab ne gute Runde gebraucht um wieder dahin zukommen wo ich vor dem Platten war! Aber das kommt halt vor.

Schade ist, dass die Trailabfahrten halt doch stark eingekürzt wurden. Ausserdem könnte man die letzte längere Abfahrt locker geradeaus auf den Schotterweg führen, statt hart rechts und dann wieder links abzubiegen. Das letzte Stück des Trails ist eher leichter als das vorige, die Ausfahrt auch nicht so spitzwinklig und auch flüssiger zu fahren, eigentlich ginge es noch knapp 500m geradeaus durch...


----------



## domingo2 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich war das erste mal in Bad Wildbad...kurzum...die Strecke war geil...besser als am Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2010)

domingo2 schrieb:


> Ich war das erste mal in Bad Wildbad...kurzum...die Strecke war geil...besser als am Gardasee



Stell Dir die Abfahrten doppelt bis dreimal so lang vor und nimm nochmal so einen Anstieg wie der erste (nur länger) und 2 lange Schotteranstiege mit rein, dann haste die alte Strecke - hätte Dir dann ggf. auch gefallen


----------



## Luke.HdR (8. Juni 2010)

Bin das erste Mal mitgefahren und immer noch platt. Die Abfahrten fand ich technisch recht anspruchsvoll, für einen Marathon auf jeden Fall. Mir haben danach Arme und Hände gebrannt, das ging vermutlich den meisten so. Richtig geil war die steile Einfahrt in den Ort. Da hatten auch die Zuschauer was davon. Weniger spassig waren die Schlammpassagen, vor allem vor der Verpflegung war ich zu Fuß teilweise gleich schnell unterwegs.


----------



## slatanic (8. Juni 2010)

war auch es erste mal dabei,obwohl ich Siedelsbrunn und Neustadt fahre war dies echt mein härtestes Rennen was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin,,,,,aber mal richtig geil der Event

@ Klaus wieviel HM hatte den die alte Streckenführung?

keep racing


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Bin das erste Mal mitgefahren und immer noch platt. Die Abfahrten fand ich technisch recht anspruchsvoll, für einen Marathon auf jeden Fall. Mir haben danach Arme und Hände gebrannt, das ging vermutlich den meisten so. Richtig geil war die steile Einfahrt in den Ort. Da hatten auch die Zuschauer was davon. Weniger spassig waren die Schlammpassagen, vor allem vor der Verpflegung war ich zu Fuß teilweise gleich schnell unterwegs.



Naja, einfach ist sind die Abfahrten nicht, aber wie gesagt max. 1/3 bis 1/2 von früher. Und es gab und gibt durchaus noch schwerere. Ich finds schon schade, denn "schnelle" einfache Marathons gibts zuhauf, und nur wenig wirklich technische, insofern hätte Wildbad ruhig so bleiben können, aber die große Masse mag das wohl nicht so.
Die Schlammpassage hätte echt nicht sein müssen, zumal das da ja nix besonderes ist, wenns ein schöner Trail wäre oder so, aber es ist nur ein schlammiger stinkender Morast im Wald - weiß nicht warum das so dringend rein muss, vmlt. damit man nochmal zur Verpflegungsstelle kommt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

slatanic schrieb:


> war auch es erste mal dabei,obwohl ich Siedelsbrunn und Neustadt fahre war dies echt mein härtestes Rennen was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin,,,,,aber mal richtig geil der Event
> 
> @ Klaus wieviel HM hatte den die alte Streckenführung?
> 
> keep racing




Echt? Neustadt ist technisch härter! Der Uphill zum Weinbiet ist ebenso steil und fast so holprig, aber es hat in Neustadt kaum Strecken wo das Rad richtig läuft, deshalb finde ich es fast schlimmer. Die Abfahrten sind in Neustadt denke ich ähnlich schwer, aber etwas länger. Hat dort einfach noch mehr Trailanteile...

Bis 2008 waren es auf der Langdistanz in Wildbad 92km und 3300Hm
die Mitteldistanz war dann die halbe Langdistanz.


----------



## slatanic (8. Juni 2010)

ja schon
Neustadt ist auf der langen auch verdammt hart aber die Trails rollen wesentlich besser,,,,,das ist in B-Wi schon en bissl kamikaze wenn mans laufen lässt
bergauf find ich braucht man an manchen Stellen schon ne gute Fahrtechnik um hoch zu kommen, ist aber in Neustadt auch net leicht
aber das sind schon die Marathons die Spaß machen 

die Morast Passage hätte nich sein müssen


----------



## wowaki (8. Juni 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich finds schon schade, denn "schnelle" einfache Marathons gibts zuhauf, und nur wenig wirklich technische, insofern hätte Wildbad ruhig so bleiben können, aber die große Masse mag das wohl nicht so.



Wildbad würde ich nun ganz und gar nicht als schnellen, einfachen Marathon bezeichnen, auch in der jetzigen Form nicht. Da gibt`s wirklich genügend andere (Albstadt, Trochtelfingen u.a.).
Ich finde, dass die Veranstalter einen guten Mix für eine selektive Strecke gefunden haben, wie es nur den wenigsten Veranstaltern gelingt bzw. diese durch behördliche Auflagen einfach auch daran gehindert werden. 
Wenn ich die Strecke von St. Wendel, wo in diesem Jahr die Marathon-WM stattfindet, mit Bad Wildbad vergleiche, dann muss ich sagen, dass einzelne Passagen der Wildbad-Strecke einen wesentlich höheren Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik stellen, als die Strecke in St. Wendel. Und diese wurde immerhin für eine WM als "würdig" empfunden. 
Noch ein paar Zahlen: es gingen 472 Leute insgesamt an den Start und "nur" 366 kamen in die Wertung. Das ist eine Ausfallquote von 22,5 % - dies finde ich schon beachtlich für eine Breitensportveranstaltung.
Wenn man die Strecke noch schwieriger gestalten würde, dann kämen wesentlich weniger Teilnehmer. Dies ist weder im Sinne der Veranstalter noch im Interesse von uns Sportlern. Wer`s noch schwieriger/härter mag, dem bleibt`s freigestellt, sich bei irgendwelchen Downhill-Veranstaltungen anzumelden, für einen Marathon ist Wildbad für die meisten schwierig genug.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

slatanic schrieb:


> ja schon
> Neustadt ist auf der langen auch verdammt hart aber die Trails rollen wesentlich besser,,,,,das ist in B-Wi schon en bissl kamikaze wenn mans laufen lässt
> bergauf find ich braucht man an manchen Stellen schon ne gute Fahrtechnik um hoch zu kommen, ist aber in Neustadt auch net leicht
> aber das sind schon die Marathons die Spaß machen
> ...



Echt? Sehe ich gerade umgekehrt, aber das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass jeder so seine Vorlieben hat. In Wildbad konnte ich die Uphills und Dowhills komplett fahren, in Neustadt muss ich bergauf mehrmals runter (2-3 Stufen am Stück und 2-3 extrem enge Spitzkehren) und auch bergab meine ich gibts zwei Stellen bei denen ich zumindest den Fuß runter nehmen muss, wenn nicht sogar ganz absteigen. Das letzte Stück zur Wolfsburg runter finde ich geanuso anspruchsvoll wie die Lotbausteige (genau genommen gehts da ja nur geradeaus, wenn auch sehr steil und ruppig), wenns feucht ist, ist die Wolfsburg sogar schlimmer, denn die Wurzeln werden dann sehr rutschig, während die kantigen Steine in Bad Wildbad immer noch ganz gut halten - naja ich kenn den Schwarzwald halt auch viel besser und bin an den Untergrund gewöhnt, das macht natürlich viel aus!


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wer`s noch schwieriger/härter mag, dem bleibt`s freigestellt, sich bei irgendwelchen Downhill-Veranstaltungen anzumelden, für einen Marathon ist Wildbad für die meisten schwierig genug.



Fährt man da auch bergauf ?


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wildbad würde ich nun ganz und gar nicht als schnellen, einfachen Marathon bezeichnen, auch in der jetzigen Form nicht. Da gibt`s wirklich genügend andere (Albstadt, Trochtelfingen u.a.).
> Ich finde, dass die Veranstalter einen guten Mix für eine selektive Strecke gefunden haben, wie es nur den wenigsten Veranstaltern gelingt bzw. diese durch behördliche Auflagen einfach auch daran gehindert werden.
> Wenn ich die Strecke von St. Wendel, wo in diesem Jahr die Marathon-WM stattfindet, mit Bad Wildbad vergleiche, dann muss ich sagen, dass einzelne Passagen der Wildbad-Strecke einen wesentlich höheren Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik stellen, als die Strecke in St. Wendel. Und diese wurde immerhin für eine WM als "würdig" empfunden.
> Noch ein paar Zahlen: es gingen 472 Leute insgesamt an den Start und "nur" 366 kamen in die Wertung. Das ist eine Ausfallquote von 22,5 % - dies finde ich schon beachtlich für eine Breitensportveranstaltung.
> Wenn man die Strecke noch schwieriger gestalten würde, dann kämen wesentlich weniger Teilnehmer. Dies ist weder im Sinne der Veranstalter noch im Interesse von uns Sportlern. Wer`s noch schwieriger/härter mag, dem bleibt`s freigestellt, sich bei irgendwelchen Downhill-Veranstaltungen anzumelden, für einen Marathon ist Wildbad für die meisten schwierig genug.



So hab ich das ja auch nicht gesagt und bestimmt nicht gemeint!!! Natürlich ist die Strecke immer noch viel technischer als die meisten anderen! Mein Satz beinhaltete nur, dass sie früher noch technischer war und ich das persöhnlich gut fand - gerade weils kaum noch wirkliche MTB-Strecken gibt, vermisst man das halt - dh. aber noch lange nicht, dass ich die Strecke schlecht finde. Zwischen dem Bedauern dass es sich geändert hat und etwas schlecht machen ist schon noch ein Unterschied oder? Sollte das falsch verstanden worden sein (weil ich es gar zu oft erwähnt habe) dann ist das jetzt hoffentlich klar geworden!

man könnte das ggf. so lösen, dass nur die längste Distanz auch gewisse Schwierigkeiten beinhaltet und die kleine und mittlere Runde dann einfacher ist, aber das geht halt auch nur wenn die Behörden mitspielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Fährt man da auch bergauf ?




Leider nein - und das ist auch so das Ding, ich möcht schon selbst überall rauf fahren, auch wenn ichs hauptsächlich deshalb mache, weil ich dann wieder runter darf! 

Vielleicht müsste man die Marathons in mehrere Kategorien trennen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2010)

war eher eine rhetorische Frage ;-)

dann solltest Du mal das fahren: http://www.avalanchecup.com/raidavalanche-transvesubienne-06-le-parcours.html

aber in Frankreich läßt sich sowas halt auch genehmigen. Trotzdem sollten auch technisch anspruchsvollerere Kurse in D eine Daseinsberechtigung haben dürfen, muss ja nicht jedes Rennen auf Mittelmaß getrimmt sein. Aber wie schon geschrieben, genehmigen läßt sich sowas wohl nicht so einfach. mal schaun'g, wie lange das in Neustadt noch so gut geht. Ein wenig mitgenommen sieht das Weinbiet ja schon aus (wenn man mal die MTB Scheuklappen abnimmt)


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> war eher eine rhetorische Frage ;-)
> 
> dann solltest Du mal das fahren: http://www.avalanchecup.com/raidavalanche-transvesubienne-06-le-parcours.html
> 
> aber in Frankreich läßt sich sowas halt auch genehmigen. Trotzdem sollten auch technisch anspruchsvollerere Kurse in D eine Daseinsberechtigung haben dürfen, muss ja nicht jedes Rennen auf Mittelmaß getrimmt sein. Aber wie schon geschrieben, genehmigen läßt sich sowas wohl nicht so einfach. mal schaun'g, wie lange das in Neustadt noch so gut geht. Ein wenig mitgenommen sieht das Weinbiet ja schon aus (wenn man mal die MTB Scheuklappen abnimmt)



Und meine Antwort darauf nicht 100% ernst! 

Hm, mein französich ist so schlecht - das gibt Verständigungsprobleme! 
Na im Prinzip ist Marathon schon mein Ding, halt gern etwas technischer - wie Du schon sagst, wenn es wenigstens ein paar technische übrig bleiben...

Naja, es lässt sich auch in Deutschland genehmigen, kommt wohl immer auf die einzelne Behörde oder gar die einzelne Person an. Letzes Jahr bin ich einen Marathon gefahren, da haben sie die Strecke in den Wald "gebaut" anders kann man das nicht nennen, denn vorher war da kein bischen Weg!

Hm, wäre sehr schade wenns in Neustadt Probleme gibt. Was meinst Du mit "mitgenommen" - Wege kaputt oder eher das Thema Müll?


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, wäre sehr schade wenns in Neustadt Probleme gibt. Was meinst Du mit "mitgenommen" - Wege kaputt oder eher das Thema Müll?



Ich finde schon, dass man im Abschnitt Neustadt - Bad Dürkheim einen ziemlichen Flurschaden auf den Wegen durch uns Biker erkennen kann. Die Wege schauen mittlerweile schon etwas arg ausgewaschen aus. Zudem findet man doch etliche "neue" Strecken quer durch den Wald runter. Mich persönlich stört das jetzt ja nicht so, aber ob das die Behörden und der Forst auf die Dauer so mitmachen, weiß ich nicht. Und unser Sport wird ja immer populärer, allerdings machen mehr Leute halt auch mehr Flurschaden.

Kenne jetzt aber nicht die Einstellung des lokalen Forst hier. Mir fällt halt nur auf, wie über die Jahre die Wege schon teilweise immer schlechter aussehen.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Juni 2010)

Was den Kurs angeht, finde ich persöhnlich das Bad Wildbad einem XC Rennen im Marathon Format am nächsten kommt.
Vollgaspassagen, Technische Passagen, unrythmisch halt wie ein XC Race.
Daher würde ich es nie mit nem MTB Marathon Rennen im "klassischen" Stil vergleichen.
Einfach halt eines meiner Lieblingsrennen und das obwohl ich es hasse Trails den Berg hochzufahren. Macht aber nix, da die anderen Trails für alles entschädigen.

Uwe

PS. Wenn ich das so lese was ihr Neustadt so schreibt, lass ich es wohl lieber sein, zum Frühstück nach Schlaflos im Sattel auch auch noch dort zu starten.


----------



## slatanic (8. Juni 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Echt? Sehe ich gerade umgekehrt, aber das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass jeder so seine Vorlieben hat. In Wildbad konnte ich die Uphills und Dowhills komplett fahren, in Neustadt muss ich bergauf mehrmals runter (2-3 Stufen am Stück und 2-3 extrem enge Spitzkehren) und auch bergab meine ich gibts zwei Stellen bei denen ich zumindest den Fuß runter nehmen muss, wenn nicht sogar ganz absteigen. Das letzte Stück zur Wolfsburg runter finde ich geanuso anspruchsvoll wie die Lotbausteige (genau genommen gehts da ja nur geradeaus, wenn auch sehr steil und ruppig), wenns feucht ist, ist die Wolfsburg sogar schlimmer, denn die Wurzeln werden dann sehr rutschig, während die kantigen Steine in Bad Wildbad immer noch ganz gut halten - naja ich kenn den Schwarzwald halt auch viel besser und bin an den Untergrund gewöhnt, das macht natürlich viel aus!



klar in Neustadt steig ich bergauf an den Stufen  bzw Spitzkehrenteils auch ab, aber das zieht nich so wie in B-Wi, 
bergab is in neustadt meiner Meinung alles gut fahrbar,lieb halt gerade solche Spitzkehren 
bei gleichem Wetter find ich halt B-Wi härter
muß aber auch sagen das ich Neustadt im Regen noch nicht gefahren bin u wohl auch nich werde,


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass man im Abschnitt Neustadt - Bad Dürkheim einen ziemlichen Flurschaden auf den Wegen durch uns Biker erkennen kann. Die Wege schauen mittlerweile schon etwas arg ausgewaschen aus. Zudem findet man doch etliche "neue" Strecken quer durch den Wald runter. Mich persönlich stört das jetzt ja nicht so, aber ob das die Behörden und der Forst auf die Dauer so mitmachen, weiß ich nicht. Und unser Sport wird ja immer populärer, allerdings machen mehr Leute halt auch mehr Flurschaden.
> 
> Kenne jetzt aber nicht die Einstellung des lokalen Forst hier. Mir fällt halt nur auf, wie über die Jahre die Wege schon teilweise immer schlechter aussehen.



Hm, ich sehe da im Schwarzwald nicht so viel. Es gibt da auch ein paar Abfahrten die ausgewaschen sind, aber das warn die starken Regenfälle im Frühjahr, denn im Spätjahr sah das noch ganz gut aus.
Klar das Fahren abseits der Wege ist definitiv Mist, das sollte man wirklich nicht tun, aber auf ausgetrampelten Wanderwegen macht man als Biker eigentlich nix kaputt - wenn nicht grad wild und unnötig gebremst wird. Gibt glaub Studien dass Bikereifen auch nicht schlimmer sind als Wanderschuhe was das Thema Erosion etc. anbelangt. Wenn Du schaust wieviele Wanderer einfach quer laufen weils kürzer ist, dann machen die auch so einiges kaputt. Klar machts die Menge, aber das gilt für alle Freizeitsportler, zuviel ist immer schlecht für die Natur.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> PS. Wenn ich das so lese was ihr Neustadt so schreibt, lass ich es wohl lieber sein, zum Frühstück nach Schlaflos im Sattel auch auch noch dort zu starten.



Naja, dann verpasst Du was, aber total entkräftet würde es vmtl. auch kein Spaß machen!


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

slatanic schrieb:


> klar in Neustadt steig ich bergauf an den Stufen  bzw Spitzkehrenteils auch ab, aber das zieht nich so wie in B-Wi,
> bergab is in neustadt meiner Meinung alles gut fahrbar,lieb halt gerade solche Spitzkehren
> bei gleichem Wetter find ich halt B-Wi härter
> muß aber auch sagen das ich Neustadt im Regen noch nicht gefahren bin u wohl auch nich werde,



Siehste und ich mag Spitzkehren gar nicht!  Lieber etwas steiler, miraus auch mit Absätzen drin, ist nicht so schwer, einfach locker drüber rollen, Spitzkehren sind technisch viel anspruchsvoller! 

Das Vergnügen hatte ich glaub 2005, nach einer halben Runde waren die Bremsbeläge hinten runter (V-Brakes) nach einer Runde die vorderen auch. Also schön brav bergab laufen, weil nix mehr bremst! Kette, Ritzel, Blätter, Innenlager ebenfalls hinüber - der feine Sand dringt überall ein und killt das Material. Ich glaub das mach ich dann so auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2010)

slatanic schrieb:


> muß aber auch sagen das ich Neustadt im Regen noch nicht gefahren bin u wohl auch nich werde,



aber hier ist doch alles schöner Sandstein, da versickert doch sofort alles. Wenn's nicht dauerschüttet, dann trocknet dadurch ja auch alles ziemlich schnell ab.



klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe da im Schwarzwald nicht so viel. Es gibt da auch ein paar Abfahrten die ausgewaschen sind, aber das warn die starken Regenfälle im Frühjahr, denn im Spätjahr sah das noch ganz gut aus.
> Klar das Fahren abseits der Wege ist definitiv Mist, das sollte man wirklich nicht tun, aber auf ausgetrampelten Wanderwegen macht man als Biker eigentlich nix kaputt - wenn nicht grad wild und unnötig gebremst wird. Gibt glaub Studien dass Bikereifen auch nicht schlimmer sind als Wanderschuhe was das Thema Erosion etc. anbelangt. Wenn Du schaust wieviele Wanderer einfach quer laufen weils kürzer ist, dann machen die auch so einiges kaputt. Klar machts die Menge, aber das gilt für alle Freizeitsportler, zuviel ist immer schlecht für die Natur.



Die Regenfälle hier haben auch ziemliche Furchen hinterlassen. 

Mag ja sein das sie da was "studiert" haben, aber die Erosion hier kommt meist eindeutig von den Bikern. Das muss man sich schon selbstkritisch eingestehen. Und die Frage ist halt v.a., wie sehen das so "Entscheider"? Bei Deidesheim haben mitten durch den Wald eine Downhillspur gezogen. Waldarbeiter haben das dann mit Schnittgehölz blockiert, aber die Spur ging einfach dann außen rum. Sieht wirklich übel aus. Wie wird sich dann wohl so ein Waldbesitzer (oder sein Nachbar am Weinbiet) verhalten, wenn da mal einer ein Rennen veranstalten will?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Beim Rennen hats ja auch auf der steinigen Abfahrt immer geblitzt, bei Sportograf gibts aber keine Fotos aus der Passage. War das jemand anderes?

Zum Rennen selbst: Bin das erste mal mitgefahren und fands sehr gut. Das dritte mal am Wurzel Uphill Trail und im Schlammstück und dann komplett allein waren zwar nicht mehr so motivierend, aber man fährts ja irgendwie um sich zu quälen und die Abfahrten entschädigen 
Das Startgeld fand ich im Gegensatz zu Offenburg sehr fair, die Verpflegung hat gepasst und es gab die Nudeln auch nach dem Rennen


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> aber hier ist doch alles schöner Sandstein, da versickert doch sofort alles. Wenn's nicht dauerschüttet, dann trocknet dadurch ja auch alles ziemlich schnell ab.



Ja, das stimmt wohl, aber es sollte wenigsten 2-3h vorm Rennen aufhören zu Regnen sonst spritzts von unten hoch! Und der Sand vom Bundsandsteingebirge ist echt was agressiver als der Matsch im Schwarzwald, ich denke er ist einfach feiner und dringt dann überall ein. Und wenns ganz trocken ist, haste Sandbunker wie am Strand, da sollte man dann auch nicht reingeraten 





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Die Regenfälle hier haben auch ziemliche Furchen hinterlassen.
> 
> Mag ja sein das sie da was "studiert" haben, aber die Erosion hier kommt meist eindeutig von den Bikern. Das muss man sich schon selbstkritisch eingestehen. Und die Frage ist halt v.a., wie sehen das so "Entscheider"? Bei Deidesheim haben mitten durch den Wald eine Downhillspur gezogen. Waldarbeiter haben das dann mit Schnittgehölz blockiert, aber die Spur ging einfach dann außen rum. Sieht wirklich übel aus. Wie wird sich dann wohl so ein Waldbesitzer (oder sein Nachbar am Weinbiet) verhalten, wenn da mal einer ein Rennen veranstalten will?



Gut, gegen solchen Schwachsinn hilft wirklich nix, hab ich bei uns auch schon gesehen, sowas versaut dann den Ruf von uns allen!


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Beim Rennen hats ja auch auf der steinigen Abfahrt immer geblitzt, bei Sportograf gibts aber keine Fotos aus der Passage. War das jemand anderes?
> 
> Zum Rennen selbst: Bin das erste mal mitgefahren und fands sehr gut. Das dritte mal am Wurzel Uphill Trail und im Schlammstück und dann komplett allein waren zwar nicht mehr so motivierend, aber man fährts ja irgendwie um sich zu quälen und die Abfahrten entschädigen
> Das Startgeld fand ich im Gegensatz zu Offenburg sehr fair, die Verpflegung hat gepasst und es gab die Nudeln auch nach dem Rennen



Also mir fehlen auch ein paar Bilder, aber das warn schon Fotos vom Sportograf, denke aber ggf. warn die zu nah an der Strecke, ich bin da extrem nah dran vorbei, das hat eventuell nicht geklappt...


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juni 2010)

Mich hat es danach wieder genervt, dass mein nächstgelegenes Trainingsgebiet null Chancen bietet, sich rein fahrtechnisch auf Bad Wildbad/Neustadt vorzubereiten....Forstautobahnen ohne Ende und die wenigen Trails sind ausgelatscht und eher Micky Maus-Wege  Naja, dann hab ich halt auf dem Knochenbrechertrail in BaWi zu den Sanis noch gesagt "Ich mache euch keine Arbeit heute" und abgestiegen 
Mein letztes BaWi-Abenteuer war 2001, da war es noch der sog. Schwaben-Bike-Marathon vom einstigen Veranstalter SOG.... und vom Fahrtechnikanspruch absolut nicht vergleichbar gewesen.


----------



## slatanic (9. Juni 2010)

mir gehts eigentlich nicht um den feinen Sand der alles kaputt macht,das hatte ich letztes Jahr in Pfronten, mir gehts eher um die steinigen Abfahrten und Spitzkehren und die sind im nassen reines Glücksspiel,,,,,und wenn du da stürtzt gute nacht

freu mich jetzt erstmal auf Frammersbach u Pfronten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (9. Juni 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wildbad würde ich nun ganz und gar nicht als schnellen, einfachen Marathon bezeichnen, auch in der jetzigen Form nicht. Da gibt`s wirklich genügend andere (Albstadt, Trochtelfingen u.a.).
> Ich finde, dass die Veranstalter einen guten Mix für eine selektive Strecke gefunden haben, wie es nur den wenigsten Veranstaltern gelingt bzw. diese durch behördliche Auflagen einfach auch daran gehindert werden.
> Wenn ich die Strecke von St. Wendel, wo in diesem Jahr die Marathon-WM stattfindet, mit Bad Wildbad vergleiche, dann muss ich sagen, dass einzelne Passagen der Wildbad-Strecke einen wesentlich höheren Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik stellen, als die Strecke in St. Wendel. Und diese wurde immerhin für eine WM als "würdig" empfunden.
> Noch ein paar Zahlen: es gingen 472 Leute insgesamt an den Start und "nur" 366 kamen in die Wertung. Das ist eine Ausfallquote von 22,5 % - dies finde ich schon beachtlich für eine Breitensportveranstaltung.
> Wenn man die Strecke noch schwieriger gestalten würde, dann kämen wesentlich weniger Teilnehmer. Dies ist weder im Sinne der Veranstalter noch im Interesse von uns Sportlern. Wer`s noch schwieriger/härter mag, dem bleibt`s freigestellt, sich bei irgendwelchen Downhill-Veranstaltungen anzumelden, für einen Marathon ist Wildbad für die meisten schwierig genug.




Hi,

ich bin schon alle möglichen Streckenvarianten in Bad Wildbad gefahren, den allerersten, als auch den vor ein paar Jahren, wo es anschließend zum Eklat mit den Veranstaltern kam.
Die Strecke ist so in Ordnung wie sie jetzt ist, dies ist meine Meinung! Es hat halt jeder Marathon seine persönliche Note.
Ich bin auch ausgestiegen, ich denke das lag aber in erster Linie am Wetter, ich hatte erhebliche Probleme mit der Schwüle... ich denke so ging es vielen.

Als kleiner Tipp an den Veranstaler: Man sollte versuchen das Morastbad (Waldstück) vor der Verpflegung irgendwie rauszunehmen (auch wenn Bad Wildbad Kurort ist und dort Fankopackungen normalerweise verabreicht werden )... ist auf keinen Fall kein schönes Teilstück. 

Tipp an alle Fahrer: Wer noch mehr SingleTrails haben will (ähnlich wie in Neustadt, die aber vom Untergrund generell besser zu fahren sind!!), der sollte mal den St. Ingberter Marathon (Bank1Saar Marathon) unter die Stollenreifen nehmen (DM Strecke 2011!!).

Gruß
snoopy


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> als auch den vor ein paar Jahren, wo es anschließend zum Eklat mit den Veranstaltern kam.



Details bitte, hört sich interessant an 


Schlammloch meiner Meinung nach drinnen lassen, geht doch schießlich um Geländeradsport.


----------



## mspitzmu (9. Juni 2010)

Moin moin,

das hört sich ja gut an was ihr da über die Strecke Berichtet - wäre nicht die Bionicon Wallfahrt Zeitgleich am Tegernsee gewesen wär ich auch in Wildbad gestartet  *hmpf* 
Aber mal zum thema - mir scheint ihr sucht/wollt Mara's mit mehr Fahrtechnikanspruch .. schaut mal in Spiegelberg  vorbei beim Lautertal Marathon - kleiner Event - geile Strecke - anspruchsvolle up und downhills. Nicht dieses Waldautobahn gefahre wie sonst üblich (Kann ich ja gleich aufs Rennrad stollen machen)  

Grüße - Markus


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. Juni 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Details bitte, hört sich interessant an
> 
> 
> Schlammloch meiner Meinung nach drinnen lassen, geht doch schießlich um Geländeradsport.



Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wann es war, muss wohl vor etwa 5 - 6 Jahren gewesen sein... da hat rein gar nix gepasst! Die Streckenlängen waren weit unter den Ausschreibungsangaben; Höhenmeter wie Kilometer, damals war auch schon Start in der Stadt, aber direkt in dem Bereich, wo der Kreisel ist, dort wo es den Berg des Anfangsloop hoch geht...
Strecke damals mit 27er Schnitt gefahren! Der Sieger (ich glaub Platt war es) hatte mind. einen 30er Schnitt!!
Auf dem Tacho fehlten mind. 10-15 Kilometer und jeder war überrascht wirklich plötzlich im Ziel zu stehen... Die Wertung hat auch vorne und hinten nicht gepasst! War ziemlich chaotisch damals und die Fahrer durch die Bank alle ziemlich sauer... später gab es eine Entschuldigungsmail etc. und es hat sich jemand anderes der Streckenführung angenommen...

Der erste Marathon in Bad Wildbad hatte hingegen eine geniale Streckenführung!!

Aber das ist alles Schnee von gestern! Wichtig ist, jetzt haben sie ihre Veranstaltung im Griff!!


----------



## aka (11. Juni 2010)

mspitzmu schrieb:


> das hört sich ja gut an was ihr da über die Strecke Berichtet - wäre nicht die Bionicon Wallfahrt Zeitgleich am Tegernsee gewesen wär ich auch in Wildbad gestartet  *hmpf*


Hm, die Wallfahrt laesst sich eigentlich schlecht vergleichen.
War letztes Jahr bei der Wallfahrt und finde das Konzept echt gut. Da warens neutralisierte Verbindungsetappen, 2 knackige Uphillwertungen gegen die Uhr und drei Downhillwertungen auf Trails.
Die Trails bei der Wallfahrt waren um einiges heftiger, an manchen Stellen bin ich da lieber abgestiegen und ein Fully mit ~ 140mm war auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. Insgesamt ein Vielseitigkeitsevent, das sehr viel Spass gemacht hat.
Die Trailabfahrten in Bad Wildbad hingegen kann man eigentlich gut runterrollen, da brauchts kein Fully, die Schwierigkeit ist eher die holprigen Teile im Renntempo und nach 2.5h Tempogebolze noch sauber zu fahren (und keine Kraempfe dabei zu bekommen).
Der Ausklang bei der Wallfahrt bei Bionicon letztes Jahr war sehr genial - Party, grillen, Freibier... 



Zur aktuellen Wildbad Strecke - ich hab letztes Jahr den Marathon ausgelassen, weil mir die Streckenaenderung ueberhaupt nicht passte.
Auch wenn die aktuelle Strecke hier als super gelobt wird, ich fand die alte um einiges besser. 
Insgesamt war die alte Streckenfuehrung vielseitiger, da war einfach von allem, was MTB ausmacht, ordentlich was dabei. Und die Trails waren auch laenger. Dagegen ist die aktuelle Strecke fuer mich viel langweiliger, mir haben einfach Abschnitte wie der Dobler Fussweg oder die Abfahrt im Hohlweg einfach super gut gefallen.
Aber trotzdem habe ich am Sonntag viel Spass gehabt, auch die Einfuehrungsrunde hat ja ihren Zweck erfuellt, das fand ich gut weil darurch die Auffahrt Rennbachsteige gut zu fahren war.



Haferstroh schrieb:


> Mich hat es danach wieder genervt, dass mein nächstgelegenes Trainingsgebiet null Chancen bietet, sich rein fahrtechnisch auf Bad Wildbad/Neustadt vorzubereiten....


Ha, einfach im Vorfeld mal die Strecke abfahren, ich war auf der Strecke, da weiss man dann was auf einen zukommt und ist weniger ueberrascht. Und die Gegend dort ist eh gut zum Touren fahren, da gibts noch einige weitere schoene Strecken, ist also auf jeden Fall die Anfahrt wert.



wowaki schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich die Strecke von St. Wendel, wo in diesem Jahr die Marathon-WM stattfindet, mit Bad Wildbad vergleiche, dann muss ich sagen, dass einzelne Passagen der Wildbad-Strecke einen wesentlich höheren Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik stellen, als die Strecke in St. Wendel. Und diese wurde immerhin für eine WM als "würdig" empfunden. ...


Naja, ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass bei der Auswahl der Strecke fuer solche Meisterschaften der technische Anspruch eine grosse Rolle spielt.
Wenn ich zum Beispiel an die Marathon EM vor einiger Zeit in Albstadt denke - null fahrtechnischer Anspruch, von einem Mini Trail abgesehen.


----------



## wowaki (11. Juni 2010)

@ aka:
St. Wendel bietet da immerhin 25 % Trailanteil auf knapp 108 km und 2560 hm - und die Trails machen richtig Laune, wobei es keine so verblockten Abschnitte wie in Wildbad gibt. Zumindest war es letztes Jahr so und die WM-Strecke soll identisch mit der 2009er-Strecke sein.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Juni 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> @ aka:
> St. Wendel bietet da immerhin 25 % Trailanteil auf knapp 108 km



ich weiß ja nicht, was da alles als Trail bezeichnet wird, aber 25km sind das nie. Nie!

Man hat sich da echt bemüht Trailanteile im Wald abzustecken, aber schon sehr "flowig", wie der junge Mensch heute sagen würde. Na, wenn die Landschaft halt nicht mehr hergibt.


----------



## aka (11. Juni 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> St. Wendel bietet da immerhin 25 % Trailanteil auf knapp 108 km und 2560 hm - und die Trails machen richtig Laune, wobei es keine so verblockten Abschnitte wie in Wildbad gibt. Zumindest war es letztes Jahr so und die WM-Strecke soll identisch mit der 2009er-Strecke sein.


Das will ich gar nicht bezweifeln und es freut mich wenns so ist. 
Ich meinte nur, daß der technische Anspruch als Kriterium bezüglich der Wahl einer Strecke für eine Meisterschaft nur eine geringe Rolle spielt. Da kommt es mehr auf den Ausrichter an.
Aber wir schweifen ab, hier sollts ja nur um Wildbad gehen.


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juni 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Ha, einfach im Vorfeld mal die Strecke abfahren, ich war auf der Strecke, da weiss man dann was auf einen zukommt und ist weniger ueberrascht. Und die Gegend dort ist eh gut zum Touren fahren, da gibts noch einige weitere schoene Strecken, ist also auf jeden Fall die Anfahrt wert.



Hmm, 100km Anfahrt aus Göppingen nach BaWi nur zum Streckentraining ist doch etwas zuviel des Guten. Wenn es aber so wäre wie 2004 beim Forestman in Kirchen-Hausen mit einem Startort 2km von meiner Haustüre entfernt, dann kein Problem


----------



## Dot (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Leutles,

kurze Frage: Ist die Marathonstrecke ausgeschildert bzw. ab wann ist sie ausgeschildert? Würde sie gerne in den nächsten beiden Wochen einmal in aller Ruhe abfahren - wenn möglich aber nicht am Rennwochenende bzw. am Wochenende davor - eher unter der Woche.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

LG - Dot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (8. Mai 2011)

Niemand, der in Wildbad mitfährt? (Bzw. wundert mich eh, dass es hier keine aktuelleren Einträge zu dem Marathon gibt?! - Außer die meinen.)


----------



## MBka (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ausgeschildert ist die Strecke zumindest momentan noch nicht...
Hast du einen alten Plan?


----------



## Dot (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

erstmal danke fürs Antworten.

Ich habe nur den Plan, der auf der offiziellen Homepage ausgestellt wurde und na ja, sooooo gut kenne ich mich in der Ecke nun auch nicht aus, dass ich das alles raussuchen möchte.

LG.


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2011)

Also meist ist das erst ganz kurz davon ausgeschildert, ggf. am Freitag aber ich glaub nicht viel früher. Ohne GPS oder Ortskenntniss ist das schwer alleine abzufahren...


----------



## aka (9. Mai 2011)

Dot schrieb:


> Ich habe nur den Plan, der auf der offiziellen Homepage ausgestellt wurde und na ja, sooooo gut kenne ich mich in der Ecke nun auch nicht aus, dass ich das alles raussuchen möchte.





klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also meist ist das erst ganz kurz davon ausgeschildert, ggf. am Freitag aber ich glaub nicht viel früher. Ohne GPS oder Ortskenntniss ist das schwer alleine abzufahren...



Hi,

einen GPX Track zum Runterladen findest man hier ;-)
Stimmt zwar nicht 100%, aber fast.
Ansonsten:


> Wie gewohnt werden wir wieder am Samstag vor dem Bike Marathon die Strecke gemeinsam mit allen Interessierten abfahren.
> 
> Am Samstag den 14. Mai um 14.00 Uhr findet die offizielle Streckenbesichtigung der Rundstrecke 2011 statt.
> Teilnehmen kann jeder, der mit entsprechender MTB-Ausrüstung kommt (Helmpflicht!). Wir würden uns wünschen, wenn Ihr Euch zuvor bei uns per Mail anmeldet ([email protected]).
> ...



@Klaus - geht ihr mit dem Tandem an den Start 

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2011)

aka schrieb:


> @Klaus - geht ihr mit dem Tandem an den Start
> 
> Gruss,
> Andi.



He, he, wenn mein Mädel mitmachen würde, tät ichs mal probieren! Wäre spaßig! Vor allem die Auffahrt im Bachbett würde vmtl. zur Tortour so steinig und steil bin ich glaub mit dem Tandem noch nicht bergauf gefahren! Aber runter gehts dafür fix! 

Katzenbuckel-Marathon sind wir wieder mit dem Tandem gefahren, ging super - weniger nass als im Vorjahr und bessere Streckenkenntnisse, so konn ich alles fahren. Leider waren wir das einzige Tandem dieses Jahr...


----------



## Luke.HdR (9. Mai 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Katzenbuckel-Marathon sind wir wieder mit dem Tandem gefahren, ging super - weniger nass als im Vorjahr und bessere Streckenkenntnisse, so konn ich alles fahren. Leider waren wir das einzige Tandem dieses Jahr...



Off-Topic: Wie um Himmels willen seid ihr in Waldkatzenbach denn um die vielen engen Trail-Kurven mit dem Tanden rumgekommen? Respekt! Bin mit meinem 29er ja schon kaum rumgekommen


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Off-Topic: Wie um Himmels willen seid ihr in Waldkatzenbach denn um die vielen engen Trail-Kurven mit dem Tanden rumgekommen? Respekt! Bin mit meinem 29er ja schon kaum rumgekommen



Dieses Jahr hab ich alles geschafft, letztes Jahr war die Spitzkehre hoch zum Turm noch ein Problem, so dass ich es nur 2x geschafft hab, dieses Jahr komplett alle 4 Runden. Die Trails sind auch komplett machbar, aber wir werden da halt rel. langsam, weils teilweise um wenige cm geht - sagt zumindest meine Freundin 
Dafür konnten wir auf der langen Schotterabfahrt richtig Zeit gut machen - da kommen Solofahrer nur mit viel Mühe hinterher.


----------



## aka (10. Mai 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> He, he, wenn mein Mädel mitmachen würde, tät ichs mal probieren! Wäre spaßig! Vor allem die Auffahrt im Bachbett würde vmtl. zur Tortour so steinig und steil bin ich glaub mit dem Tandem noch nicht bergauf gefahren! Aber runter gehts dafür fix!
> 
> Katzenbuckel-Marathon sind wir wieder mit dem Tandem gefahren, ging super - weniger nass als im Vorjahr und bessere Streckenkenntnisse, so konn ich alles fahren. Leider waren wir das einzige Tandem dieses Jahr...




Coole Sache, 
Die Auffahrt am Rennbach duerfte in der Tat schwierig sein, im trockenen koennte es aber klappen, oder? Problem im Rennen waere vermutlich eher der Pulk...
Vor der langen Abfahrt haette ich derzeit noch Angst 
Aber das sollte man mal testweise angehen!

Bissle OT: 
Unser Tandem habe ich erst dieses Wochenende aus dem Keller geholt und angefangen einige Teile zu wechseln (meine Sattelstuetze ist total Krumm gewesen).
Eine Federgabel liegt mittlerweile bereit , hoffentlich passts von der Geo her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Coole Sache,
> Die Auffahrt am Rennbach duerfte in der Tat schwierig sein, im trockenen koennte es aber klappen, oder? Problem im Rennen waere vermutlich eher der Pulk...
> Vor der langen Abfahrt haette ich derzeit noch Angst
> Aber das sollte man mal testweise angehen!
> ...



Ja, die 1. Trailauffahrt nach dem Schotterstück dürfte echt schwer werden, die Passage mit den runden ausgewaschenen Steinen ist auf dem Solo schon schwer, mit dem Tandem wirds ganz fies, da müsste man vorher richtig Kraft sparen was schier nicht möglich ist - und bei Nässe ist es eh nicht machbar, weil das Hinterrad dann zu schnell durchgeht.
Die Abfahrt beim Kreuzstein wäre einfach, da fast geradeaus wäre das Tandem da superschnell, die Paar Steine und Wurzeln die da drin sind stellen kein Problem dar. Aber die Abfahrt nach der langen Schotterpartie ist knifflig - ich weiß nicht wie hoch die Absätze sind und ob man da mit dem Tandem ggf. aufsetzt, ansonsten auch kein Problem weil sich die Kehren in Grenzen halten, also wenn ich nicht aufsetze käme ich da auch runter! Ganz fies wären aber Matschstücke wie sie die Jahre immer drin waren, das im Wald und dann das Wiesenstück vor dem Bikepark, mit dem Gewicht geht da glaub nix mehr...
Aber in den Flachstücken könnten man schon was rausholen - insgesamt wäre das ne interessante Aufgabe!


----------



## Hottahegel (11. Mai 2011)

Bin am WE die alte Strecke von 2010 mit dem Navi abgefahren. Track gibt es auf der Homepage zum runterladen. Kleine Teilstücke sind gerade auf Grund der Waldarbeiten noch unbefahrbar !Ansonst war die Strecke in gutem Zustand.Ohne Navi oder guter Ortskenntnis würde ich es nicht versuchen.Die Srecke mit einem Tandem....HUT AB !!


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Mai 2011)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Bin am WE die alte Strecke von 2010 mit dem Navi abgefahren. Track gibt es auf der Homepage zum runterladen. Kleine Teilstücke sind gerade auf Grund der Waldarbeiten noch unbefahrbar !Ansonst war die Strecke in gutem Zustand.Ohne Navi oder guter Ortskenntnis würde ich es nicht versuchen.Die Srecke mit einem Tandem....HUT AB !!



Naja, es war nur ne Idee, probiert hab ich das noch nie meine Beifahrerin weigert sich nach wie vor


----------



## Hottahegel (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, da würde ich auch bocken  Allerdings hab ich schon auf meinem Fully so meine Schwierigkeiten die kommplette Strecke zu bezwingen.Vor allem der für mich doch noch sehr anspruchsvolle Downhill ( Knochenbrechertrail hieß er glaub ich letztes Jahr ) gibt mir noch Rätsel auf. Liegt aber einfach an meiner noch nicht so ausgefeilten und ausbaufähigen Technik. Ist am 22.05 mein erster Marathon den ich fahre.


----------



## aka (11. Mai 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, es war nur ne Idee, probiert hab ich das noch nie meine Beifahrerin weigert sich nach wie vor



Ihr seid doch ein grosses Team, ist da keiner mutig genug bei dir hinten drauf zu sitzen?


----------



## Stumpjumper88 (14. Mai 2011)

Heyhey,

ich bin am freitag die strecke zum teil abgefahren !! naja ich war net wirklich begeistert. in einem trail wurde mal wieder holz rausgezogen und ich durfte gleich mal schauen wie ich den trail umfahre. ich habe den gps-track von der homepage genommen welcher ja eigentlich stimmen müsste, drum denk ich net dass ich mich da verfahren hab. ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen das der trail am sonntag nächste woche frei ist. das ende der strecke war schon zum teil ausgeschildert, jedoch waren so wies aussah auch hier waldarbeiten und es liegen noch recht viele äste auf den wegen und zum teil gibt es fiese löcher !!! hab mir gleich mal nen durchschlag am vorderrad geholt. naja meine laune war erst wieder besser als ich im schlusstrail zwei downhiller mit ihren fullys platt gemacht hab 

freu mich jetzt schon irgendwie aufs rennen (NIIIIIIIICHT  )

@klaus: ich würd mich auch net aufs tandem setzen 

gruß stumpjumper88


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2011)

Stumpjumper88 schrieb:


> Heyhey,
> 
> ich bin am freitag die strecke zum teil abgefahren !! naja ich war net wirklich begeistert. in einem trail wurde mal wieder holz rausgezogen und ich durfte gleich mal schauen wie ich den trail umfahre. ich habe den gps-track von der homepage genommen welcher ja eigentlich stimmen müsste, drum denk ich net dass ich mich da verfahren hab. ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen das der trail am sonntag nächste woche frei ist. das ende der strecke war schon zum teil ausgeschildert, jedoch waren so wies aussah auch hier waldarbeiten und es liegen noch recht viele äste auf den wegen und zum teil gibt es fiese löcher !!! hab mir gleich mal nen durchschlag am vorderrad geholt. naja meine laune war erst wieder besser als ich im schlusstrail zwei downhiller mit ihren fullys platt gemacht hab
> 
> ...



Ja, hab ich auch gehört, der Trail ist zur Zeit noch komplett mit Holz zu, bin blos gespannt ob der bis nächste Woche frei ist, wäre blöd wenn man den umfahren muss und noch blöder wenn man schön über die Bäume tragen muss!!!

Tja, das ist das Problem, keine will mit mir fahren! Wenn das mit dem Hardtail geht müssts auch mit dem Tandem gehen! 
Aber die Frage stellt sich ja nicht, gibt keine Tandemwertung - das probier ich mal so bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## BiMa_BadWildbad (16. Mai 2011)

So zur Streckenbesichtigung am vergangenen Samstag waren mal wieder ne Menge Jungs und Mädels dabei und wir haben die Strecke und den aktuellen Zustand unter die fetten Reifen genommen. Nachdem unser Team die ganze Woche über entlang der Strecke aufgeräumt hatte, war alles prima fahrbar und der Untergrund vor allem sehr trocken. 

Eine Abfahrt wird gerade noch vom Forst "genutzt" und aber auch aufgeräumt bis zum Freitag. Sonst könnte man da ja wirklich schlecht fahren...

Let's Ride


----------



## ulilaun (23. Mai 2011)

So, bin nach einigen Jahren mal wieder in Bad Wildbad gefahren. Ich bin total begeistert. Genau so muss ein Mountainbike Marathon sein. Alles dabei, steile Rampen, lange Schotter Heizerstrecken, schwere Singletrails bergauf, geile Trails bergab und natürlich auch Matsch . Alles sehr fordernd aber nicht zu schwer. Großes Lob auch an die Veranstalter die am Vortag auf die Kritik einiger Fahrer über das Lehmdreck Stück reagierten und die Stelle noch perfekt ausbesserten . Ich komme mit Sicherheit wieder


----------



## lopeng (23. Mai 2011)

ulilaun schrieb:


> So, bin nach einigen Jahren mal wieder in Bad Wildbad gefahren. Ich bin total begeistert. Genau so muss ein Mountainbike Marathon sein. Alles dabei, steile Rampen, lange Schotter Heizerstrecken, schwere Singletrails bergauf, geile Trails bergab und natürlich auch Matsch . Alles sehr fordernd aber nicht zu schwer. Großes Lob auch an die Veranstalter die am Vortag auf die Kritik einiger Fahrer über das Lehmdreck Stück reagierten und die Stelle noch perfekt ausbesserten . Ich komme mit Sicherheit wieder



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Bin zum ersten Mal in Bad Wilbad gestartet und auch hell begeistert was die Strecke angeht, alles drin was das Bikerherz begehrt 
Aber... die Streckenposten, falls überhaupt vorhanden, haben wenig am Renngeschehen teilgenommen. Insbesondere was die Sicherheit und demenstprechende Warnhinweise an den heiklen Stellen angeht.
Besonders krass aufgefallen an der Trailabfahrt wo es zum Ende über eine Holzbrücke geht. Die Brücke war in der 2. Runde zusammengebrochen, und an anhalten oder bremsen war bei dem Gefälle nicht drin!!


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Mai 2011)

An der Stelle dacht ich mir beim zweiten Mal dann auch: Ok, jetzt Bremsen auf und drüber, und entweder das klappt, oder OTB  Aber hat geklappt 
Aber dort war glaub ich sowieso keiner der was dran ändern gekonnt hätte, nur der Fotograf der es vermutlich nichtmal mitbekommen hat.


----------

